# 312w, CFL's, 4 plants, TV Cab growbox: GrowJournal.



## bxke1414 (Oct 5, 2008)

So I have been browsing the forums for about a month now, I was paranoid about even joining let alone posting pictures, but to hell with it, here it goes. My plants sprouted on Sept. 26th, so currently 9 days of veg.

-Seeds were germinated using paper towel method, tap roots showed at 2 days. Seeds are bagseeds of a local outdoor grown nug, not sure on strands.
-Seeds were placed into 1 gallon pots with a mixture of hyponex soil, organic blends, and a special item from the water treatment plant. I am still researching nutes.
-Lighting is 12 26w 6500K CFL's, was going to switch to 2700K bulbs for flowering, but the $20 150w HPS sounds like a great deal.
-The grow space is inside a 32" TV cabinet, it is roughly 2.5/1.5/3.0ft, ventilation is provided by 2 intake and 2 exhaust fans. When moved to flowering they will be inside a closet with roughly the same dimensions, just around 8ft tall. The closet also has direct exhaust to the attic.
-Currently I am at 9 days of veg, plant growth is high rapid I believe I have almost 4/5 nodes right now.

Like I said I have never done this before so any constructive criticism is great. Ok so onto the good stuff, pictures:

Pic #1 is of my sprout at 2 days old.
Pic #2 is of my first girl at 9 days old.
Pic #3 is of my second girl at 9 days old.
Pic #4 is a side shot of new growth at 9 days old.
Pic #5 is a picture of my grow space
Pic #6 is all 4 of my girls (bottom right girl is only a week old)







Attached Thumbnails


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 5, 2008)

Here is a quick update at 10 days veg. There is a little bit of new growth, I also added a damp towel behind the oscillating fan and I increased humidity to 46%. Should I be topping or adding nuts anytime soon?


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 5, 2008)

No thoughts?


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 5, 2008)

Wow no one, well I will continue to try to post daily pics, I am just hoping for at least 1 female!


----------



## HeyBud69 (Oct 5, 2008)

Looking good, and should have plenty of nutes available from your starting medium.


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 6, 2008)

Well another days has passed and I swear these things are getting massive. They are not getting very tall tho, more bushy, will this be alright or should I raise the lights a bit? I also changed the setup and moved the plants into my closet. Here's the pics:

Pic #1- New Closet Setup
Pic #2- Picture of the ladies
Pic #3- Lots of undergrowth, this things gonna be bushy.


----------



## smppro (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice looking plants, when do you plan on starting flowering? If your temps are ok you might try turning one of the intake fans off, it should raise the humidity, or atleast it does in mine


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 6, 2008)

In the closet I am holding steady at 78*F and RH is 50%. They are only 11 days old so I am thinking maybe another 2 weeks of vegging, I am thinking about topping/fimming them but I do have a lot of height to work with.


----------



## asher187 (Oct 6, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> Wow no one, well I will continue to try to post daily pics, I am just hoping for at least 1 female!


Yeah, I can't figure why some journels get less hits than others, but your girls are looking Fab so far man keep at. I've been doing some experimenting with CFLs and they are very effective. I think if you post in the CFL club section you will get some more hits btw.


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 7, 2008)

The plants are doing fantastic, I watered each of them last night. They are drooping a little bit, is this normal? Also, considering my closet is about 5 ft tall, how tall do you think I should grow the plants? I am planning to fim within the week.


----------



## Randall "Pink" Floyd (Oct 7, 2008)

Yours are looking AWESOME! Mine are 19 days old and are barely half that size. Keep it up.


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 8, 2008)

SO I fimmed two of the plants today, they are really starting to get bushy. I will put pics up in a bit, any comments or advice would be great. Temps are around 75 today with 47 RH.


----------



## sublimed (Oct 8, 2008)

sweet, can we see a pic of tha cab?


----------



## riley1995 (Oct 8, 2008)

VERY FAST grow, man. I'm very jealous! Keep us updated, and good luck!


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 8, 2008)

sublimed said:


> sweet, can we see a pic of tha cab?


I moved them from the cab to the closet, I will use the cab for clones in the hopes I get females! Here's a pic of the cab and closet.


----------



## sublimed (Oct 8, 2008)

nice man, that cab looks perfect for a cooltubed hps scrog imo


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 8, 2008)

So I fimmed two of the plants yesterday, and the growth on the underside is just phenomenal. I never expected them to get this big by day 13, any ideas on indica strains that grow this fast?


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 8, 2008)

sublimed said:


> nice man, that cab looks perfect for a cooltubed hps scrog imo


With how cheap those 150w hps systems are, that cab may be turned into something nice like that.


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 9, 2008)

Well... ummm. I was reading a little bit on pot size, and realized a 1 gallon pot was not enough, I lifted up the pots and roots were already trying to come out the bottom, so I transplanted them to 3 gallon pots, I don't think they liked it very much, in fact 1 looks like its gonna die. 3/4 are drooping, so hopefully when I wake up in 10 hours they won't be so stressed. Pics will be up in the morning.


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok so here is a picture update after the transplant, this morning 3 of them seem to have spruced back up and are taking the transplant well, the plant I fucked up transplanting tho is not doing so well. I may have ripped the roots a bit taking it out, do you think it can pull through?


----------



## sublimed (Oct 9, 2008)

chill winston

they will be fine; as long as the majority of the rootball was intact when you transplanted.


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 9, 2008)

Lord I hope so, if not I still have 3 more plants and 1 little one in a dixie cup.


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 11, 2008)

Ok it has been a few days since the transplant, and 3 of them have recovered and are doing great, I did lose one plant due to a botched transplant. Here is a quick update at day 16 since sprouting. And they already seem to have a good stink to them, is that normal?


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 12, 2008)

No love in my journal, its all good, the fim is going very well, I am assuming I will be able to put these in 12/12 in about 2 weeks, I am trying to get some more height out of them by raising the lights.


----------



## asher187 (Oct 12, 2008)

So far so good keep posting people are looking. No comment means they are good/fine so far. Believe me if they sucked someone would say it hehe.


----------



## HeyBud69 (Oct 12, 2008)

They look happy, bummer about the transplant loss. I would guess it was a learning experience.


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 12, 2008)

It was definitely a learning experience, I am just hoping for a female! I really only want the plants to get to be about 3 ft tall, how much longer should I veg for? Maybe about a foot tall?


----------



## smppro (Oct 13, 2008)

asher187 said:


> So far so good keep posting people are looking. No comment means they are good/fine so far. Believe me if they sucked someone would say it hehe.


haha that absolutely true, eventually you wish some people werent here making comments


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 13, 2008)

Alright so it is day 18 since sprouting, the plants are very healthy and just enjoyed a good watering, I am thinking about adding nutrients this week, anyone have any suggestions for good nutes I can get from Wally World or the Depot? I also had a backup plant for the one I killed so that was transplanted into a 3 gallon pot and hopefully will spread its leaves soon. Here is a few pics,


----------



## ajmobetter (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice plants. Just how cheap r those 150w hps, where? 
Im not sure what kind of nutes u can get at wal mizzy. They have a lot of plant food tho.


----------



## sublimed (Oct 14, 2008)

ajmobetter said:


> Nice plants. Just how cheap r those 150w hps, where?
> Im not sure what kind of nutes u can get at wal mizzy. They have a lot of plant food tho.


check out e-conolight if you're in the us, if you're in europe check out screwfix.


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok so I was inspecting the plants, and I think I found a preflower on one of them, how is this possible? They have been on 24/7 light since sprouting. I am trying a find a better camera so I can get a closeup of the hair. It is just 1 hair on the plant coming out by the nodes.


----------



## sublimed (Oct 14, 2008)

chances are, it's just a stipule or new growth. pretty easy to get confused the first time you see it.







small new growths will look the same as calyxes.

but obviously pictures are a must.


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 14, 2008)

It looks as though it is coming out of the stipule, My digi is dead and no one sells a damn charger for less than $10, so I'm trying to figure out a good way to take a pic with my phone.


----------



## sublimed (Oct 14, 2008)

try using a magnifying glass. or loupe.


----------



## sublimed (Oct 14, 2008)

coming out of the stipule??


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 14, 2008)

I think I am really high, I will know in like 2 weeks, my 150w hps should be here tomorrow, then friday I put into 12/12. Should I give them an extended darkness time before I go 12/12, like 24hrs darkness?


----------



## sublimed (Oct 15, 2008)

you can if you want.

i know Arjan uses it, variating the length of darkness for different strains.

some people use it - some don't.


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 15, 2008)

Ok, so I ordered the light and it came 2 days later, I went to the depot and constructed my own reflector as well as made a remote ballast, this is the new setup.


----------



## rictor (Oct 15, 2008)

drop the light closer if u can


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 16, 2008)

Ok so it has officially been 3 weeks since they poked their heads out of the ground, I gave them 1/2 strength shultz 10/15/10 liquid plant food today as well as bought some molasses and I was considering some Natures Creation 3/3/3 organic ferts with mycro(...)fungi, anyone heard of this?

Here's some pics of the new HPS system with the light turned off.


----------



## asher187 (Oct 16, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> Ok so I was inspecting the plants, and I think I found a preflower on one of them, how is this possible? They have been on 24/7 light since sprouting. I am trying a find a better camera so I can get a closeup of the hair. It is just 1 hair on the plant coming out by the nodes.


Happens all the time I had 3 plants autoflower on me after 33days luckily they were all girls


----------



## asher187 (Oct 16, 2008)

The Girls will LOVE you and reward you for buying that HPS.

They look really healthy, at this rate your going to get a great harvest.


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks dude I couldn't have done it without this site, it has really taught me a lot. I really wanted to stay all CFL but with how cheap that HPS was and how well it lights with 150w compared to 6 CFL's it was well worth the money.


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 19, 2008)

Alrighty, there has been a lot of growth under the new 150w HPS light paired with 8 26w CFL's, here is a few pics at Day 24, I will start 12/12 on Wednesday.

Here is a pic of each plant, and a side shot with each plant.


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 19, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> Ok, so I ordered the light and it came 2 days later, I went to the depot and constructed my own reflector as well as made a remote ballast, this is the new setup.


omg dem hes right derr sexy so u using the hps hummm I think I need a nice reflector.... how did u make urs?


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 19, 2008)

boricuaboi said:


> omg dem hes right derr sexy so u using the hps hummm I think I need a nice reflector.... how did u make urs?


I went to the Home Depot and bought a sheet of metal from the heating and cooling dept. I then bought flat white high temp paint, some nuts and bolts, and hooks to hang the reflector, I bought an L bracket to attach the HPS bulb, I cut the metal to the size reflector I wanted, then using a 2x4 I bent the metal into the shape I wanted, drilled holes from the nuts and bolts and walaa.


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 19, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> I went to the Home Depot and bought a sheet of metal from the heating and cooling dept. I then bought flat white high temp paint, some nuts and bolts, and hooks to hang the reflector, I bought an L bracket to attach the HPS bulb, I cut the metal to the size reflector I wanted, then using a 2x4 I bent the metal into the shape I wanted, drilled holes from the nuts and bolts and walaa.


 

* Sound beautiful!!!!!*


----------



## rustybud (Oct 20, 2008)

grow is lukin realli well .. i shall b keepin my eye on it .. shud do a journal myself hav 3 wee seedlins that sprouted threw last nite ..


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 21, 2008)

Ok well they are big enough now to put into 12/12. Tonight at 10 the lights go dark. I will definitely keep everyone updated for the next week.


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 21, 2008)

So before I was going to put into 12/12 I wanted to inspect after I made that last post and... Pic attached, look right in the middle, where I fimmed the plant theres a long white hair coming out and on the other side are two white hairs that you cannot see. This is my biggest and bushiest plant so I am naturally very excited. Sorry for the crappy pic quality but its the only camera I have.


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 22, 2008)

Haha well I finally got a new camera, and I just finished up the first day of 12/12. Here are some pics of my babes, as well as a better pic of the hairs coming out of my biggest bush.


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 22, 2008)

Can I confirm that as a female?


----------



## sublimed (Oct 22, 2008)

i can't see any hairs. 

circle them?


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 22, 2008)

There is one long hair on the left, and two small hairs on the right, as well as a couple more hairs a bit lower down that you cannot see.


----------



## sublimed (Oct 22, 2008)

those are stipules, not flowers.


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 22, 2008)

I am pretty sure they are pistols, here are some better pics.


----------



## Aethersaegis (Oct 22, 2008)

damn that looks like it could be a pistol but, it kinda looks like its might be the light hitting the stipule just right. the first pic i saw some potential but its kind blur at teh preflower site. so imma say im about 80% sure thats a girl


----------



## sublimed (Oct 22, 2008)

yes! good luck with your female


----------



## Aethersaegis (Oct 22, 2008)

try this put a white peice of paper behind your plant where ur taking the picture this will cause the camera to auto focus more on the plant instead of the back lighting


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 22, 2008)

Excellent, that started flowering in less than a month on 24/7 light, hopefully the rest will show their sex soon on 12/12.


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 22, 2008)

O and any idea why it started flowering where I fimmed the top?


----------



## sublimed (Oct 22, 2008)

dunno, i wouldn't worry about it though, my most recent 5 females showed preflowers all in different places..


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 22, 2008)

beautiful were they LST'ed?


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 22, 2008)

boricuaboi said:


> beautiful were they LST'ed?


Nope, I started them in 1 gallon pots, then transplanted to 3 gallon pots, I fimmed at around 14/15 days old I think, other than that they just grew compact and bushy.


----------



## GreenDreams420 (Oct 22, 2008)

how are you keeping the heat down?


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 22, 2008)

GreenDreams420 said:


> how are you keeping the heat down?


There are two $3 walmart fans blowing on the HPS bulb. there is an oscillating fan, and a dual window fan which sucks air out of the closet and forces it into the attic.


----------



## dirtbagg (Oct 23, 2008)

lookin good bx!


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks dirtbagg, hopefully the other 3 show sex soon, the suspense is killing me.


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 23, 2008)

Nothing really special has happened yet, the one confirmed female has another set of hairs starting to grow, here is a couple pics to hold you over.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 23, 2008)

Dude.. this grow is fucking SICK and reminds me of mine. Your plants look GREAT... you're original CFL lighting setup was dope.. Switching to the econolight (i think thats the one you got) is the same thing I am doing. Ordered mine last night.

This is great.. You're crafty with your builds too.

Suuuubscriiiiiiiibed.


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 23, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> Dude.. this grow is fucking SICK and reminds me of mine. Your plants look GREAT... you're original CFL lighting setup was dope.. Switching to the econolight (i think thats the one you got) is the same thing I am doing. Ordered mine last night.
> 
> This is great.. You're crafty with your builds too.
> 
> Suuuubscriiiiiiiibed.


Thanks man, I was thinking the same about your grow, its very similar. The setup seems to work great, and I just find random shit around the house or go buy cheap shit and put it together, I guess engineering school taught me more than I thought in the year I went.


----------



## soudy (Oct 23, 2008)

looking good my friend, just gotta find a thread showin me how to wire up the hps, im down for it. lol. plants look great!, i hope i get to see mine like those sooon.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 23, 2008)

soudy said:


> looking good my friend, just gotta find a thread showin me how to wire up the hps, im down for it. lol. plants look great!, i hope i get to see mine like those sooon.


International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - How To Remote Ballast a 150W HPS Vapor Tight Light


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 23, 2008)

I didn't even have to take the ballast apart, the two screws hold the socket I removed, then extended the black/white socket wires to make it remote without take the main piece apart.


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 23, 2008)

O and not to make anyone jealous, but my second largest plant appears to be female. Will wait till tomorrow to post pics.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 23, 2008)

Why wait?!??!


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 23, 2008)

Cause the macro on my cam sux and you can't really see them, here is the best picture I have,


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 23, 2008)

Ok I borrowed my roommates cam which works much better, here is a pic,


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 23, 2008)

oooooh, I think I may be seeing some vagina.


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 23, 2008)

So that would be the two biggest are females, but we will see how the next few days progress. Could my bagseed have been feminized or am I just lucky?


----------



## dirtbagg (Oct 23, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> Cause the macro on my cam sux and you can't really see them, here is the best picture I have,




I think shes flashin her vag at ya dude!
lucky bastard you!


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 23, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> So that would be the two biggest are females, but we will see how the next few days progress. Could my bagseed have been feminized or am I just lucky?


 
jus lucky

I seem to get alot of females to my last grows were females!!!


----------



## resident alky (Oct 24, 2008)

dude great looking plants. very bushy and growing short. gj so far man.


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 24, 2008)

So no changes on the plants today, but the tooth fairy brought me tasty treats last night so today should be a _Trip_. I'll post some new pics tomorrow.


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Oct 24, 2008)

hey sweet grow man keep it up.....i also got lucky with some bagseed turning out to be female so far 2/3 and one hasn't showed sex but is short and bushy im hoping its a girly girl haha. subscribed!!!!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 24, 2008)

ya that looks fucking amazing...anyway u can give me alittle bit more detail on how u wired it???the most details will help...i still got another 1 to put up so if i can get it too look like urs that would be great!!!


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 24, 2008)

Ok on the econolight, when you remove the glass and shield (2 screws hold it on) you will see the socket. The round metal piece that the glass screws into also has 2 screws, removed those and the whole piece, socket included, should come off of the main metal housing. Have I lost you?

You should see two wires, white and black, from the main housing to the socket. I cut those in half, bought a 12ft extension cord (2 prong) and extended the white and black wires. I found this to be the easiest way to make this remote, I don't have to take anything else apart. Make sure to use electrical tape and wire caps. Next buy a 3 prong extension cord, strip the female end. You should have a white, black, and green wire. 

The econolight has a white/ black/ and copper wire. Match colors up, and connect the green and copper wire (Ground) together as well. Tape and cap it up and walla you should have liftoff. Feel free to make your own reflector how you see fit.


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 24, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> Ok on the econolight, when you remove the glass and shield (2 screws hold it on) you will see the socket. The round metal piece that the glass screws into also has 2 screws, removed those and the whole piece, socket included, should come off of the main metal housing. Have I lost you?
> 
> You should see two wires, white and black, from the main housing to the socket. I cut those in half, bought a 12ft extension cord (2 prong) and extended the white and black wires. I found this to be the easiest way to make this remote, I don't have to take anything else apart. Make sure to use electrical tape and wire caps. Next buy a 3 prong extension cord, strip the female end. You should have a white, black, and green wire.
> 
> The econolight has a white/ black/ and copper wire. Match colors up, and connect the green and copper wire (Ground) together as well. Tape and cap it up and walla you should have liftoff. Feel free to make your own reflector how you see fit.


 
cool i have one of them!! do they send yo annoying catalogs too?


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 24, 2008)

No no annoying catalogs yet, can't wait to eat my fungi today.


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 24, 2008)

So I made a little timeline photo by weeks, pretty crazy looking if you ask me.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 24, 2008)

Thats fucking AWESOME.. and I love the fact that you even thought of doing that! +REP

They look great!


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 24, 2008)

Shit, I cant rep you until I rep some other people. lol


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 24, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> So I made a little timeline photo by weeks, pretty crazy looking if you ask me.


 
look im getting married to one of your daughters so your gonna have to deal with me ok! lol +rep


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 24, 2008)

littlegrower2004 said:


> ya that looks fucking amazing...anyway u can give me alittle bit more detail on how u wired it???the most details will help...i still got another 1 to put up so if i can get it too look like urs that would be great!!!


 Here are some pictures to make everything make sense, the white thing is just some random thing I found in the closet, maybe a shoe holder I have no idea, the fans were $3-5 at walmart on clearance, the dual fan next to the reflector sucks air and pushes it up to the fan which then sucks it into the attic.

I also added some updates of my girls.


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 24, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> Here are some pictures to make everything make sense, the white thing is just some random thing I found in the closet, maybe a shoe holder I have no idea, the fans were $3-5 at walmart on clearance, the dual fan next to the reflector sucks air and pushes it up to the fan which then sucks it into the attic.
> 
> I also added some updates of my girls.


 hey I'm mad at u. lol i went looking for those fans to make a inline fan and they were all out I was heated but it was like the end of Sept.


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 24, 2008)

nice grow! glad i stopped by, your set up gave me some ideas. i'm happy for you havin girls.our plants look similar,but hopefully mine will be as bushy as yours once i get me on of those hps lights and more cfls....subscribed


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 24, 2008)

Your lighting rig looks like a spaceship.. But works!

The dual fan rules, I have one of those in my house and I love it.

What I want to know is what did you use to make the reflector, how much did it cost, and if you just used a sheet of tin, how did you make the bends?


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 24, 2008)

To make the reflector I went to home depot and bought a $9 piece of aluminum from the heating and cooling dept, roughly 24"x48", I cut it down to the size I wanted, then using a 2x4 and a ruler I bent the metal to the shape I wanted, symmetrical as well, I then bought nuts and bolts, an L bracket (3INx3IN), I attached the L bracket to the metal, drilling holes and putting the nuts and bolts through, then I used nuts and bolts to attach the round metal piece to the L bracket, I drilled holes and attached hooks at the top, I painted the inside white with high temp white paint (grill paint).


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 24, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> Your lighting rig looks like a spaceship.. But works!
> 
> The dual fan rules, I have one of those in my house and I love it.
> 
> What I want to know is what did you use to make the reflector, how much did it cost, and if you just used a sheet of tin, how did you make the bends?


The fans are secretly rocket thrusters, in case something ever happened its set to liftoff, plants and all, and fly to a designated location.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 24, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> The fans are secretly rocket thrusters, in case something ever happened its set to liftoff, plants and all, and fly to a designated location.


LMFAO.. That's laughs bro. hahaha

Like the whole U.S. constitution and how they claim if you break into it, it will fall like 50 miles under the earth or some shit and get all locked up or something. Hahaha


So, when you say you cut the sheet down to size, you did it at home with your tools? or Homedepot did it for you?

So you were able to just bend it by hand and using a 2x4 for a "guide" point to bend on?

Just want to make sure my hearing you right.


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 24, 2008)

Ya I bought metal sheers and then returned them, and I measured out and drew lines for the size bends I wanted, and then put my knee on the 2x4 and bent the metal to the angle I wanted.


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 24, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> To make the reflector I went to home depot and bought a $9 piece of aluminum from the heating and cooling dept, roughly 24"x48", I cut it down to the size I wanted, then using a 2x4 and a ruler I bent the metal to the shape I wanted, symmetrical as well, I then bought nuts and bolts, an L bracket (3INx3IN), I attached the L bracket to the metal, drilling holes and putting the nuts and bolts through, then I used nuts and bolts to attach the round metal piece to the L bracket, I drilled holes and attached hooks at the top, I painted the inside white with high temp white paint (grill paint).


do the have smaller sizes


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 24, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> Ya I bought metal sheers and then returned them,


Great idea. I'll do that too.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 24, 2008)

Dude, sorry to post this on your journal but do you still have the box that your light came in? Like.. the box that the UPS guy handed you?

Does it have any like obvious markings as to what it is? Like does it have a giant drawing of a light on the side or anything? Im having mine shipped to my work, rather than leaving it out for the crackheads to steal from my porch while Im gone... Just wondering if it will be a dead-giveaway that its a (untypical) light.


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 24, 2008)

Nope just cardboard box.


----------



## Attic Champ (Oct 24, 2008)

nice ass setup, and nice ass bitches yo. I need to get a few of those clamp sockets you got. They got those at the depot? well to be honest im lazy and dont have a car so I get most of my shit from amazon so what would I type in to find suma dem bitches?


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 24, 2008)

Attic Champ said:


> nice ass setup, and nice ass bitches yo. I need to get a few of those clamp sockets you got. They got those at the depot? well to be honest im lazy and dont have a car so I get most of my shit from amazon so what would I type in to find suma dem bitches?


hey stay away from my wife dude lol


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 24, 2008)

I lied the box has a small picture that shows Econolight and then a 2x4" picture of a vapor light. And I got my clamp lights for 6 bux at walmart.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 24, 2008)

Fuck.. I had a feeling it might have a picture of the light on the side. lol....

Ah well, i'll just tell my work its a xmas gift... and then when my cooltube comes I will tell them it's.... a..... cooltube for my weedbox. lol


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 25, 2008)

I just finished enjoying a fantastic trip of the shroomalicious kind.


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 25, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> I just finished enjoying a fantastic trip of the shroomalicious kind.


 
whats that?


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 25, 2008)

The wonderful world of fungi my friend.


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 25, 2008)

No changes of as yet today, hopefully by tuesday all of them will show sex.


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 25, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> The wonderful world of fungi my friend.


o mushrooms lol 



bxke1414 said:


> No changes of as yet today, hopefully by tuesday all of them will show sex.


how many weeks are u into flowering


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 25, 2008)

I just started flowering on Tuesday, two are showing hairs, the other two nothing. I know it is going to take a bit of time, I am just impatient.


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 25, 2008)

damn the was horny ass hell to just come out the panties like dat my wife a freak


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 25, 2008)

Alright well I decided to go buy some nutrients today for flowering, I think I got the right stuff, it is Garden Ville Sea Tea, it is 2.1-3.3-2.2, it has Fish Emulsion, Humate, Compost Tea, Molasses, Seaweed Extract, and Water. 

The question is will this be good for flowering, or should I take it back? I attached some photos.


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 25, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> Alright well I decided to go buy some nutrients today for flowering, I think I got the right stuff, it is Garden Ville Sea Tea, it is 2.1-3.3-2.2, it has Fish Emulsion, Humate, Compost Tea, Molasses, Seaweed Extract, and Water.
> 
> The question is will this be good for flowering, or should I take it back? I attached some photos.


 
yes it should the P is higher than the n its prob gonna make ur buds fat from the molasses but you prob can by another type of higher solution for the first 6wks of flowering and use that during all of flowering and the last two weeks if u like 

just a suggestion without burning them


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 25, 2008)

So I counted the bud sites on each of the large females, if all goes well each plant will have 14-16 well developed bud sites (colas). Anyone have a time machine that can transport me 2 months into the future? A more serious question but probably unanswerable, does anyone have an idea on strains that develop this quickly and that are so bushy? I have been looking at other grows and it looks like a haze/white widow, but I have no idea.


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 26, 2008)

nah its just in a good enviroment prob indica dominate strain


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 26, 2008)

Ya I figured indica for sure, wouldn't it be awesome if the seeds I got came from a female that had been pollinated by a hermie? The badseed came from some fire stuff grown here locally outdoors by a river, and I have always found like 10 seeds per oz, so I figured it probably hermied, or was pollinated by hermie, if a male pollinated it, it would probably have way more seeds.


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 26, 2008)

humm interesting 

it may be fem seeds if it was stress related


----------



## lilmissfiend (Oct 26, 2008)

feck yeah another closet grower!


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Oct 26, 2008)

on the note of the hermie seed man i gotta say i got the seeds from nugs that you had to search for them. Both the seeds from the same bag were females and the two others from a diff bag were both males. Makes me wonder, i think the hermie argument has got some sense. Anyway hope you get some nice ladies soon, ill be watching +rep for your grow and hps setup post!


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 26, 2008)

I usually just found the seeds at the bottom of the bag, I have collected like 30 over the last 2 months, but who knows, we will see if the other two are females (I have a gut feeling they are). Thanks for the support!


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 26, 2008)

The ladies are doing great, the other two have yet to show sex but have great internode growth. Here is some pics, and another one of the hairs on my biggest plant.


----------



## justtrying (Oct 26, 2008)

This is what it looks like now


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 26, 2008)

Interesting idea for the fan, a good idea would be to cut a circle on the bottom of the cab, and put a pvc elbow pointing down as a passive intake.


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 26, 2008)

anything new today buddy


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 26, 2008)

I added a couple of pics a few posts up. I added the Sea Tea 1/2 strength to my watering today. My back porch was attacked by 100's of lady bugs, so I put a couple in the closet to eat any bugs that may appear.


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 26, 2008)

lol i need some i have these annoying fruit flies


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 26, 2008)

Hang a sticky bug strip up, it should take care of the flies.


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 26, 2008)

o thats tru humm ok thanks


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 26, 2008)

Anytime, your wife is all drugged up on seaweed extract and molasses right now.


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 26, 2008)

Alrighty then, bad ass setup and good job so far. Give a man a fish................


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 26, 2008)

And you feed him for a day, teach him how to fish, and you'll feed him for forever.


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 26, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> Anytime, your wife is all drugged up on seaweed extract and molasses right now.


 
just like i like her she said its better than X


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 26, 2008)

Alrighty I have now confirmed 3 females, here is a pic of the hairs I found on the 3rd plant. I am still waiting on the 4th, but it was also the smallest and youngest so it will probably take longer.


----------



## The Bud Dude (Oct 26, 2008)

How many days have you been flowering?


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 26, 2008)

5 days flowering, 2 showed before 12/12, this one just showed tonight.


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 26, 2008)

Are u excited no more hermies right?


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 26, 2008)

I haven't had any hermies, 3 so far are female, still waiting on one more to show sex.


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 27, 2008)

One of which is my wife lol well thats good but if u do make sure u save some pollen


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have about a 50 viable seeds so it should be good.


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 27, 2008)

O cool do u keep them in the feezer?


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 27, 2008)

No, no seeds kept in the freezer, they are just stored in a mason jar.


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 27, 2008)

It is now day 6 of flowering, 3 out of the 4 girls have shown sex, here is a picture update of the ladies and their pubes,

Plant #1


Plant #2


Plant #3


So there is still one more plant to show sex, I think it is going to be a few more days because it was so young and small when it was put into 12/12. I am so freakin excited that all the big plants are bitches! Hopefully I can yield some awesome pot, and a lot of it, I am going to shoot for at least a QP total off this harvest.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 27, 2008)

So fucking bushy.. So fucking female...

I just got really excited when I saw those pics. Im all antsy.. I feel like all my buddies are off at college, getting some nice fine college pussy and Im still hanging out high school trying to finish up my final credits..... !!!!!!!


----------



## downthedrains (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice plants man. These babes are gunna be huge!


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 27, 2008)

I am worried about all 4 of them fitting in the closet as they grow in size, I may have to fab some sort of SCROG, or do you guys think they will be alright?


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 27, 2008)

Depends on how big the closet is! lol


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Oct 27, 2008)

Im sure they all fit in there, u got an hps too thats got good penetration so i dont think its gonna be a problem. anyway if you think they're too big u can lst. i did em with mine to try to increase yield. so far plants loved it getting bud sites on the bottom almost as big as the main cola


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 27, 2008)

I may look into a SCROG setup for the closet, I think it would really maximize yields since the bud sites are all fairly even so far.


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 27, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> I may look into a SCROG setup for the closet, I think it would really maximize yields since the bud sites are all fairly even so far.


 
i heard scrog fucks with yelds some1 said i dont know if its true tho lol


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 27, 2008)

Maybe I will ditch the 8 CFL's and buy another econolight. I bet the heat would stay about the same.


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 27, 2008)

how do u use html links like in your signiture?


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 27, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> Maybe I will ditch the 8 CFL's and buy another econolight. I bet the heat would stay about the same.


 
hell yes and but it will be more efficent


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 27, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> It is now day 6 of flowering, 3 out of the 4 girls have shown sex, here is a picture update of the ladies and their pubes,
> 
> Plant #1
> 
> ...


 
look at my baby mama!!!!
aint she purrrty


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 27, 2008)

I think a dual 150w would be sick.

Like.. 1 duct, Y split, 2 cootubes with lights, Y back to 1duct. Both cootubes under the same reflector... Iunno.


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 27, 2008)

I think its a good idea, I already have the metal to make a larger reflector, so I could attach each one on opposite ends, 2 cooltubes, and I could run each tube to the window fan that exhausts into the attic.


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 27, 2008)

yea that would be awsome or you could really just hang them to stright up to save money


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 27, 2008)

they look very much like afghan dense bushy growth if they are the smell is very musky a bit like piss very heavy body buzz when smoked you will soon tell in the next 2 to 3 weeks


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 27, 2008)

welsh wizz said:


> they look very much like afghan dense bushy growth if they are the smell is very musky a bit like piss very heavy body buzz when smoked you will soon tell in the next 2 to 3 weeks


 
thats all indica dominate or just pure indica strains just not afghan lol


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 27, 2008)

That are already very very stinky, and it is a musky pine smell. The sack they came from definitely was a body couch lock high.


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 27, 2008)

Lol well i bet these will be more potient and y will no one tell me how to do a siguniture like the one you have


----------



## OGDANTON (Oct 27, 2008)

i like your 150watt light set up, could someone make a 400w set up like that? a 400watt hps bulb costs 17$ at home depot... but thats a sick gorw, amazing results with those seeds man.


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 27, 2008)

ogdanton said:


> i like your 150watt light set up, could someone make a 400w set up like that? A 400watt hps bulb costs 17$ at home depot... But thats a sick gorw, amazing results with those seeds man.


 
yea you could but you will prob need a air cooler for it


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 27, 2008)

boricuaboi said:


> Lol well i bet these will be more potient and y will no one tell me how to do a siguniture like the one you have


Highlight what you want to be linked, then hit the button next to the red X under the smiley face and insert the link to your journal.


----------



## dirtbagg (Oct 27, 2008)

did that tutorial I posted help you out any?


----------



## dirtbagg (Oct 27, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> It is now day 6 of flowering, 3 out of the 4 girls have shown sex, here is a picture update of the ladies and their pubes,
> 
> Plant #1
> 
> ...



looking real good man real good!


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 27, 2008)

Well for now I am just going to keep the 1 150w HPS, but I did change the setup a tad bit, I turned the reflector 90 degrees because I feel it is a more efficient way to light the space. Here are a few pics...


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 27, 2008)

Damn, thats a lot of bush. Looking bomb though. Great job.


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 27, 2008)

Yall kno yall see my sexy ass wife in derr aint she fine as hell omg bro they look so good!!! Im so happy for you i hope mines get as close like your u have like 2 more cfl spaces than me but i think i can put 8 in here i have like 8 in the bag + rep love uman


----------



## downthedrains (Oct 27, 2008)

Are you going to add some more of those HPS for flowering?


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 27, 2008)

He really dosent need it he could trade of the cfls for a hps though cause it would be somewhat of a heat and socket factor lol if u know wat i mean 

light bill kinda high lol


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 27, 2008)

If the buds are not forming as well as they should around 4-5 weeks of flowering I will probably buy another HPS and rid myself of the CFL's (but will definitely use them for vegging next time)


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 27, 2008)

Maybe they still in the growing phase the buds will get bigg dont worry plus its soil may take a lil time ok week 6-8 or 9 u will see buds because the pistols are waiting to be pollinated they are starting to reconize that now pollen is being thown at them so now they will start swelling up because no pollen is available


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 27, 2008)

When some of the buds ripen cut them then leave the other lower ones to ripen for a few days to a week longer


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going to cootube mine and put the HPS right up on them. Maybe somehow you could just get your HPS much much closer?

Just an idea... Whatever you're doing works


----------



## hackel (Oct 27, 2008)

AHH! Call the National Guard! They'll overtake us all! That is a fantastic setup and some REALLY nice plants! If my plant turns out to be a boy, do you think You can give me one of yours? LOL It will have a wonderful home and the best care I can offer it until I dismember her and hang her upside down for a few days!

Yeah... If you aren't talking about MJ, those words would be really disturbing...

Fantastic work though! Your grow and Icurbyou's grow are so similar it is uncanny!
Keep it up!


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 27, 2008)

hackel said:


> If my plant turns out to be a boy, do you think You can give me one of yours? LOL It will have a wonderful home and the best care I can offer it until I dismember her and hang her upside down for a few days!
> 
> Yeah... If you aren't talking about MJ, those words would be really disturbing...


HAHA, that's funny shit.


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 27, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> I'm going to cootube mine and put the HPS right up on them. Maybe somehow you could just get your HPS much much closer?
> 
> Just an idea... Whatever you're doing works


 
yea long as its cool u can lower them so try it buddy


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 28, 2008)

Nothing new to report today, I will probably just leave the setup alone for a while, the good ole saying, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it" takes heed here.


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Oct 28, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> I'm going to cootube mine and put the HPS right up on them. Maybe somehow you could just get your HPS much much closer?
> 
> Just an idea... Whatever you're doing works





boricuaboi said:


> yea long as its cool u can lower them so try it buddy



Don't wanna sound like an asshole lol but wouldn't an hps very close cause light toxicity? Im tryin to learn by others experience


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 28, 2008)

Iunno, have you found any sources stating that it would occur? If so, please share so we can learn from your resources!


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 28, 2008)

It seems to be working just fine how it is so I am going to leave it, I like it about 8in from the plant tops.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry to post twice about this topic on your Journal bxke... Hey Mr. Bitti, I am still interested to know if you have resources stating toxicity if I go closer than bxke! Thankssss!


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't think it can get light toxicity, I have seen journals with cooltube HPS systems less than 6in from the plants.


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Oct 28, 2008)

couldnt find the post i was looking for but heres a quick quote that makes me think theres something like it. 

"_Optimal height:_

Noon sun is 100-150 klux. With this in mind (and my toasted tops at 7"), the lights should be adjusted to a height that keeps the maximum intensity at the canopy at 300-400 or below (purple in the first CFL plot and all HPS plots). " 

This is a quote from a real nice post by ceestyle.
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/83378-16k-lumens-hps-vs-cfl.html#post972220

Anyway i heard somewhere that there is such thing as having too much lux and therefore light toxicity. New foliage would be extremely light green because the plant cant photosynthesize or something of the sort. I was really hoping you guys would school me on it but i guess we can all find out simultaneously!!


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 28, 2008)

Interesting, like I said mine enjoy being about 8in under the light.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 28, 2008)

weird, bxke doesnt have a cooltube and he is at 8"...

I'll test it for sure. I will start at 8" like bxke is at, and scoot closer and closer until i notice a problem... If they ever get over their AIDS, that is.


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Oct 28, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> weird, bxke doesnt have a cooltube and he is at 8"...
> 
> I'll test it for sure. I will start at 8" like bxke is at, and scoot closer and closer until i notice a problem... If they ever get over their AIDS, that is.


sweet man, keep us posted.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey guys, just saw this thread and thought i would tell ya' that those things are sweet! 

I also use CFL's and was wondering if you used the HPS with the CFL's at the same time, all the way through the vegging stage?


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 28, 2008)

I used the CFL's for 3 weeks, then used 8 CFL's and HPS from that point on.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 28, 2008)

Welp, I can officially say this is the first boner I got reading this thread.... Thanks lil mafia...


----------



## lilmafia513 (Oct 28, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> Welp, I can officially say this is the first boner I got reading this thread.... Thanks lil mafia...


I love those shots!!!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Oct 28, 2008)

ICURBYOU.......damn i just realized I was reading like 4 threads with you on it at the same time................love the idea for the reflector, great DIY!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Oct 28, 2008)

...........And dresser


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 29, 2008)

Not too much to update today, the little one is still waiting to hit puberty, the other 3 are sprouting more and more little white hairs (I can't wait to see them in a week!) I don't have my good camera with me so no closeups, but here is a couple pics to hold ya over.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 29, 2008)

Id really like to just jump in there. If my plants grow that much I wont have the room for them! lol... Will get pretty crazy!!! They look delish.

lilmafia - Thanks!  Hope some of my ideas can help you come up with something awesome or better!


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 29, 2008)

I am afraid I am going to run out of room, they will just have to deal with growing upwards and stop growing outwards.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 29, 2008)

go repremand them.. Be like... "NO plant! You DONT grow out to the sides! You grow UP!.... UP!"


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 29, 2008)

I gave in, I couldn't be mean, so I gave them some Sea Tea and some agua.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 29, 2008)

What a push-over!


----------



## soudy (Oct 29, 2008)

nice grow, man...really lookin good, i just my 150w hps econ light, check that bitch out haha, its nasty..


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 29, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> I gave in, I couldn't be mean, so I gave them some Sea Tea and some agua.


 
stop drugging my wife up i like her sane and not taking off clothes and showing hairs all day


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 30, 2008)

Well I woke up this morning to find my girls looking fresh and perky. They were so happy I had to take a few pictures (they reallllly like this Sea Tea stuff).


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 31, 2008)

I think im about to have an affair lol dont tell her looking great they are huge as fuck


----------



## soudy (Oct 31, 2008)

looking realllyyyy nice bro,keep up the great work , they look tasty, cant wait to see them bitches buddin, check out my 150w econ light , works wonders.


----------



## lilmissfiend (Oct 31, 2008)

lookin good!


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks once again everyone! I have a little project I am working on today, will post pics.


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 31, 2008)

Alrighty I started a little project today, the title says it all. 

Materials:
-Hurricane Lamp ($3)
-Metal Tape ($3)
-Hose clamp 4" ($6)
-Dry duct 8' ($10)

I already had one of those small 4" Walmart fans. 

Basically I used the existing metal piece from the econolight, I attached the 4" hose clamp to the metal piece and to the glass. I then attached the duct on the other side with metal tape (ghetto, but cheap and effective) At the other end of the duct I attached the fan with the tape as well and directed it to blow into the attic. Pretty easy setup.
And pictures!


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 31, 2008)

I see that little fan at my walmart sitting on the paint area's cash register counter... Its not for sale... they have none for sale now, but I want one. ha

I checked out the hurricane glass at Joanne's and considered using it but in the end I just decided against it. Good to see someone trying it out.

I have a Q about the setup. You are pulling the hot air from the light with the fan.. But like.. It's pulling it from a 'dead end'. Wouldnt you need the other end open, to pull fresh good air through?


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 31, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> I see that little fan at my walmart sitting on the paint area's cash register counter... Its not for sale... they have none for sale now, but I want one. ha
> 
> I checked out the hurricane glass at Joanne's and considered using it but in the end I just decided against it. Good to see someone trying it out.
> 
> I have a Q about the setup. You are pulling the hot air from the light with the fan.. But like.. It's pulling it from a 'dead end'. Wouldnt you need the other end open, to pull fresh good air through?


Yeah, it's time to go at that base with a pair of tin-snips. More airflow!


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 31, 2008)

I was under the impression that with a cooltube one end was supposed to be closed, so it makes a vacuum, I may be wrong tho.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 31, 2008)

I was under the impression that it should be open at both ends.. Right now, it seems that any heat generated by the light, might make it's way down the tub you have and then just kinda get blown around at the end. Like putting a fan at the tip of a gun after firing it. Youd just blow around the smoke exiting it. Plus, you never want a fan pulling from a dead end. Go put a box fan with it's back against the wall and see how much air it pushes... not much.. plus it's bad for the fan itself.

You open the other end, it will pull through nice new air! 

I am going to cut one 4" hole on one side of my box, and one 4" hole on the other... put
(O = the 4" hole)
(---> represents air flow)

--- O tube/cooltube/tube/fan/ O -->


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 31, 2008)

You are right, I am retarded, fixing the problem right now.


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 31, 2008)

Well I am half retarded and I knew it couldn't be that easy, so here is an update of the cooltube, much better!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 31, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> Well I am half retarded and I knew it couldn't be that easy, so here is an update of the cooltube, much better!


That'll work _much_ better.


----------



## downthedrains (Nov 1, 2008)

Yeah just relate it to bongs 
Say the bowl was plugged with a cork...
You wouldn't be able to clear the smoke out


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 1, 2008)

Well the best I can do is leave that one end open and vent the rest up to the attic, no more space for an intake, but I was able to get rid of one of the window fans and a small fan and temps are staying around 80, and it is pretty hot out. All in all I think it was a wise investment for how cheap everything was.


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah, it looks great. About to build/install my cooltube tomorrow! Woot!


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 2, 2008)

These are going to be soooo tasty.


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 2, 2008)

So fucking awesome. Seriously...


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 2, 2008)

Well, I am now the proud father of 4 beautiful girls, the smallest baby showed its sex tonight, here is a pic for verification. I had no idea at the start of this grow that I would have 4 healthy females, lets just hope the next 6-7 weeks go really well!


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 2, 2008)

Holy shit! 100% Females?

If I were you I wouldn't have sex until this luck wears off... lol.


----------



## downthedrains (Nov 2, 2008)

NICE!!
I'm hoping for 2 or 4 females...


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 2, 2008)

Haha I never expected to get 100% female, but what the hell, harvest time should be fun if I make it there.


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 2, 2008)

So, you have 150watts of HPS and 150watts of CFL?

So roughly 300w? What is your total lumens? Do you think you will have enough there to power all 4 of the ladies the way they need to be?


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 2, 2008)

Well the grow space is roughly 2x3 ft, the HPS puts off 15000 lumens and then there are 8 26w cfl's putting off 1700 lumens a piece. So I think I should be fine, cause I am not buying anymore lights right now.


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 2, 2008)

> Plants in seedling and clone stage require about 400-500 lumens per square foot. In vegetative growth they require about 2,500 lumens per square foot and in flowering, they require about 10,000 lumens per square foot.


https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/5100-newbie-lighting-lumens-per-square.html


I read this on this thread.. you think he's right?

I think yours are doing fine. I wonder how the buds will turn out... Iunno, do you think having 2 in a 2x3ft VS 4 in a 2x3ft area matter? Do you have to divide the lumens by plants??? or can they "share" lumens?? Whatchya think?


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 2, 2008)

I am pretty sure that the plants share lumens, if you have 20 people lined up tanning on a beach, do they share light from the sun? No, the lights put out whatever lumen output, and each plants gets that output.


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 2, 2008)

People might share lumens from the sun... It's got like a bajillion of them! lol


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 2, 2008)

Just an analogy of some sort. I don't think the number of plants matters as much as the distance each plant is from the light.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Nov 2, 2008)

I have to agree with bxke.

I have just finished building a pvc/plastic sheeting grow-tent. My space is 60" tall, 22" deep, and 48" long.

Right now I've got 12 CFLs spread out in 2 hanging fixtures (3x2 lights per fixture) and I'm getting some pretty good yields from 4-6 plants at a time. I just pulled one 18" tall plant and got 22g dried off of it. Not bad for CFLs, but HID is coming soon.

So I'm thinking instead of getting a 400w HPS, I'll get 2 150w HPS. Less luminous output, but better coverage for the long grow space. And I figure with them only being 150w I can put them down closer to the plants without so much fear of burning the tops.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 3, 2008)

You can put them super close if you cooltube both 150's.


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Nov 3, 2008)

looking good bro...im about 5 days ahead of u in flowering check my journal out just posted up. They don't look as nice as yours cause they are rootbound and have N deficiency. That is my diagnosis for now gonna transplant probably tomorrow and incrementally increase nutes to see what happens. Wish me good luck, i wanna try and get a decent yield so gotta remedy this prob soon.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 3, 2008)

Got bored and the ladies wanted attention, here are some full body shots and a close up on a bud.


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Nov 3, 2008)

very nice garden man those are looking good. On that transplant note, i was told today that transplant at this point could be bad for my flower period because plants will devote energy into growing roots instead of focusing on growing buds. Any of you guys got some info on this?? its really making me second guess the transplant thing. Any help appreciated.


----------



## Attic Champ (Nov 3, 2008)

I gotta say Im pretty fuckin jealous man my girls are almost the same age and nowhere near as massive as those beauties. although I did read something about diminishing returns in watts per square feet, my grobox is 1.77 square feet and 3 feet high and I have 385 watts (3x85s, 2x40s, and 2x26s) in cfls and i keep them about 5 to 6 inches from the tops. They are all healthy but maybe its just the strain you have grows ridiculously fast, if you figure out what it is then let me know, cause damn.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 3, 2008)

Those plants look good, I have no idea on the strain, someone mentioned it may be Afghan Kush or something similar.


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 3, 2008)

You should separate yer plants out of one pot, and you should move your lights lower. 

His temps are only 82degrees F


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 3, 2008)

Haha ya I can't read a thermometer tonight, I edited my post already lol. But ICurbu is right, those plants need their own pots.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 3, 2008)

Mr. Bitti said:


> very nice garden man those are looking good. On that transplant note, i was told today that transplant at this point could be bad for my flower period because plants will devote energy into growing roots instead of focusing on growing buds. Any of you guys got some info on this?? its really making me second guess the transplant thing. Any help appreciated.


I think you are early enough into flowering where it will be ok, as long as you do it ASAP, but with more roots your buds will get way bigger.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 3, 2008)

So I am thinking about getting this to replace the fan exhausting into the attic, I think it would provide cooler temps and be quieter/more efficient. What do ya'll think? http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100067594http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100067594.


----------



## homegrwn (Nov 3, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> So I am thinking about getting this to replace the fan exhausting into the attic, I think it would provide cooler temps and be quieter/more efficient. What do ya'll think? Inductor 6 In. In-Line Duct Booster Fan - DB206 at The Home Depot


 
Nice nice, I couldnt find this at my local store but im glad to see that its available online.... Nice thanks this might solve my only problem Heat!!!


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 3, 2008)

It is on sale at my local store, it is the last one tho.


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 3, 2008)

thats fucking crazy.. At my local store there is one, and its on sale... In a "25-50% off" pile of stuff at the end of an aisle.. I didnt see an exact price on it.

Like I said in my thread, I use that fan in 4" for my box. 2 of them. I think they work good for $25


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 3, 2008)

For some reason I think that HD fan will be much much better than the cheapo dual window fan.


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 3, 2008)

I have the 4" at the far right of my box, 80% of it is hanging OUT the right side of my box... and when I was putting the box in the closet, I could see dust (prob from me cutting holes the day prior) flying up in there... So the fan was pulling stuff outside of the tube that was about 25" away... Not sure if that made any sense....

i like 'em.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 3, 2008)

This is the fan I am using now to exhaust air into the attic, I am not sure what the cfm is but I don't think it is working that well.


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 3, 2008)

Iunno, I have that same fan too.. I dont use it in my grow at all, I just used it in my window when I was painting my room this summer. It made my 8,000º room feel nice... It has a lot of power behind it. It may not be lowering temps very well because it could be too far from the hot air maybe??

Maybe that 8" inline, and some 8" ducting hanging right over your plants?


----------



## Attic Champ (Nov 3, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> Haha ya I can't read a thermometer tonight, I edited my post already lol. But ICurbu is right, those plants need their own pots.


i dont think i need to transplant them cause i put cardboard dividers in before i put the soil in so the roots have their own space. I would if i had a bigger better spot but im doing my best to keep it hidden. my attic spot was perfect, i built my own room up there and had that shit on lock but it was the damn air conditioner that was too loud and my dad heard it and went up there and took the plants out and gave him to his friend to grow it for me but i doubt i will get any of it so i started this closet grow and if he finds it hes gonna kick me out of the house again so does anyone want a grow partner? i have lots of equipment and i can pay rent. If i had my own place id help a brother in need. or should i say a brother in weed.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 3, 2008)

That sucks, not sure what to tell you there I own my place of residence.


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 3, 2008)

.... OMG.. My girl and I are laughing so hard.


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 3, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> This is the fan I am using now to exhaust air into the attic, I am not sure what the cfm is but I don't think it is working that well.


 
i think you should get a ehaust from home depot its like 12 bucks 50cfm or the 80cfm one its like 23 pretty cheap and will save u time with that other fan u prob run into issues plus u dont know the cfm its prob really low


----------



## downthedrains (Nov 3, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> .... OMG.. My girl and I are laughing so hard.


as am I...
as am I...


----------



## kpw555 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thems some sexy girls. You will have some dank  soon!!!
+rep for you.




bxke1414 said:


> So I am thinking about getting this to replace the fan exhausting into the attic, I think it would provide cooler temps and be quieter/more efficient. What do ya'll think? Inductor 6 In. In-Line Duct Booster Fan - DB206 at The Home Depot


 
I use two of those fans from HD. 1 4" with the ductstat thermostat for my clonebox and 1 6" model for my light fixture.

I also use a ductstat for my flower room exhaust. A little fiddly to set up but works well after that.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 4, 2008)

Well I am bored so I decided to do another timeline photo. The first photo is the first day of flowering, then 1 week, and now 2 weeks flowering. Enjoy!


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 4, 2008)

So to ask something I should already know...

You have (1)150w HPS, and how many/what wattage CFLs?


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 4, 2008)

I have 1 150w HPS and 6 26w CFL's in a 2x3 space.


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice nice, I have been thinking about putting some CFLs in my space. I put a 42w flower CFL in my box.. just held it in there with it on, and it didnt make any impact. Maybe I should just put another 150w HPS in my cooltube, haha.

My temps are like 75degrees tops.. So I think I could manage a few CFL bulbs somewhere in there.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 4, 2008)

You could absolutely add a few CFL's, I am having trouble keeping temps lower than 80, but its because the upstairs is hot as fuck all the time.


----------



## hackel (Nov 4, 2008)

You know I have only 4 CFLS (1 65watt monstrosity and 3 42watts) and even with my fan going my temps get up to 90 sometimes! That may be the one thing that ruins my yield. Can't wait to have some more room.... a 2x3 space would be so great! bxke1414 are you planning on doing any breeding or switching to a different strain for your next grow?


----------



## dirtbagg (Nov 5, 2008)

plants are looking great bro!


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 5, 2008)

dirtbagg said:


> plants are looking great bro!


For sure..


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 5, 2008)

hackel said:


> You know I have only 4 CFLS (1 65watt monstrosity and 3 42watts) and even with my fan going my temps get up to 90 sometimes! That may be the one thing that ruins my yield. Can't wait to have some more room.... a 2x3 space would be so great! bxke1414 are you planning on doing any breeding or switching to a different strain for your next grow?


I think I will use the same seeds I used this time for my next grow, it all depends on how everything turns out at harvest time. Since I was lucky enough to get 4 fems from these seeds I kinda like them.


----------



## downthedrains (Nov 5, 2008)

hackel said:


> 1 65watt monstrosity


ahahaha
I've got two of those things...they make soooooooooooooo much heat!


----------



## iBlaze DrO (Nov 6, 2008)

man your plants look beautiful my friend. best of luck with your harvest also i had a question did you buy the 4 slot lamp thingy like that or did you build it yourself?


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 6, 2008)

The 4 slot, regarding to the assembly of CFL's during veg? It is just a lamp that was the right height, with 3 splitters.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 6, 2008)

The girls were quite perky this morning, the smell is incredible, very smooth smell if that makes sense. Here's some pics,


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 6, 2008)

You so lady bug.


----------



## Roseman (Nov 6, 2008)

I seldom viist SOIL threads, but I had to look.
They are very pretty!


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 6, 2008)

Thank you, and I don't really mention it but I am all organic as well. (except for one stupid dose of shultz)


----------



## Aethersaegis (Nov 6, 2008)

looks nice i would staple some plastic to your base boards so incase something leaks u dont ruin those nice hard wood floors


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 6, 2008)

hey l love the ladybug on my wife


----------



## iBlaze DrO (Nov 6, 2008)

bro again your ladies are lookin beautiful..were would i find a lamp with the splitters..thanks for the help btw


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 6, 2008)

You buy the splitters separately at Walmart or a hardware store, they are like $3.


----------



## iBlaze DrO (Nov 6, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> You buy the splitters separately at Walmart or a hardware store, they are like $3.



your a lifesaver, if I could give you more rep I would. Thanks bro


----------



## kpw555 (Nov 6, 2008)

Looking really good. I have a lady bug invasion in my garden as well, I like em there, wish they would stay all year long .


----------



## buckd316 (Nov 7, 2008)

nice grow man i like how you plants are hella bushy. that 3rd plant sure is takin its time. i think ima going throw some cfls down at the bottom of my plants. check mine out i got a 400watt with 8 ladys

oh yeah and did you get a ballast? im a lil confused about how you got the 150 watt to work. i wanna try using 2 of those for a veg room.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 7, 2008)

The 150w HPS came from e-conolight for $32. It is a vapor tight light, I explained everything before page 10 I believe. As well here is a quick morning picture update.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 7, 2008)

Here are some tasty bud shots before nighty night.


----------



## kpw555 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am soooooooo jealous

My flowering room isn't even being used yet


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 7, 2008)

Looks super hawt Bxke

What's the height of those ladies from dirt to top?


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 7, 2008)

They range in height from 12" to 16" at their very top cola.


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 7, 2008)

those look really good man

im so jealous!!!


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks, I couldn't have gotten this far without RIU and some of you, but we are only halfway through the journal, X-mas, here we come.


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 7, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> Thanks, I couldn't have gotten this far without RIU and some of you, but we are only halfway through the journal, X-mas, here we come.


I know you're referring to me... You don't have to generalize....

lol, totally kidding. haha. 12-16"? Hmm.. I think imma go measure mine. They get taller everyday.


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 7, 2008)

Who is riu?


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 7, 2008)

boricuaboi said:


> Who is riu?


RIU is an acronym for Roll It Up which is the name of the website you are on.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 8, 2008)

Haha, its ok I didn't know what RIU was for a while as well. Anywayz, today I bought some Diatomaceous Earth to combat the fungus gnats. I sprinkled it on top of the soil, then gave the weekly watering of distilled water and Sea Tea. Hopefully if all goes well I will see no more fucking gnats!


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 8, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> Haha, its ok I didn't know what RIU was for a while as well. Anywayz, today I bought some Diatomaceous Earth to combat the fungus gnats. I sprinkled it on top of the soil, then gave the weekly watering of distilled water and Sea Tea. Hopefully if all goes well I will see no more fucking gnats!


Awesome. Great job.. I hope it kills the fuckers.


----------



## billypotboy (Nov 8, 2008)

great grow bxke1414 how far into flowering are you? there seems to be a few grows ready for/just after santa comes, shame the fokker wont be getting none of mine. haha lol


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 8, 2008)

I am at Day 17 of flowering, Santa might get special cookies.


----------



## Wretched420 (Nov 8, 2008)

looking healthy man... keep it up


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 8, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> Haha, its ok I didn't know what RIU was for a while as well. Anywayz, today I bought some Diatomaceous Earth to combat the fungus gnats. I sprinkled it on top of the soil, then gave the weekly watering of distilled water and Sea Tea. Hopefully if all goes well I will see no more fucking gnats!


thats prob from moisture u coulda just used vinegar


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 9, 2008)

Well I haven't seen any gnats flying around yet, so hopefully that is the last of them. Next grow I will just mix the diatomaceous earth into the soil before I grow (diatomaceous earth is fossilized algae, it cuts those little fuckers up when they land and when the larva try come out of the soil). Today would officially be day 18 of flowering so here are some pics.


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 9, 2008)

so jealous dude!

white hairs everywhere love it my wife is doing good I c lol 

nice going man im still in slowville lol


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 9, 2008)

You did make a huge switch tho from soil to hyrdo if I am not mistaken?


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 9, 2008)

yes i did and im mad i coulda been in flowering with u right about now


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 9, 2008)

Before this grow and before I discovered this site, I tried to grow 4 plants with 1 18w Walmart special growlight with no ventilation lol. The plants made it two weeks before I killed them. And then I started this grow.


----------



## downthedrains (Nov 9, 2008)

I wanna see a pic of that 18w walmart grower
lol


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 9, 2008)

Haha there were no pictures taken, and sadly all the stupid stuff I bought I took back and traded it for CFL's.


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 9, 2008)

lol cfls are nice some people just dog them but end up having problems with their big lights


----------



## downthedrains (Nov 9, 2008)

ehhh were all learning all the time


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 9, 2008)

And learning turns into this,


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 9, 2008)

i want to skip learning and jump in lol i leared a lot

new hope check out my thread lol


----------



## downthedrains (Nov 9, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> And learning turns into this,


Now that's a transformation...


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 9, 2008)

Well thank you, if it is the strain I think it is, Afghan Kush, flowering should be around 50-60 days.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 9, 2008)

Dude awesome grow!


----------



## techtoker (Nov 9, 2008)

Droopy leaves usually means too much water. Everything is looking good though. Make sure there are no pests. Inspect the plant leaves (underneath) to make sure there are no bugs eating your babies!


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 9, 2008)

What are you talking about?


----------



## buckd316 (Nov 9, 2008)

check mines


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 10, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> What are you talking about?


He's high.


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 10, 2008)

techtoker said:


> Droopy leaves usually means too much water. Everything is looking good though. Make sure there are no pests. Inspect the plant leaves (underneath) to make sure there are no bugs eating your babies!


those god damn newbies!!!


----------



## downthedrains (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow...If was on here when I was high it would have been killer fun.
But...I was so high after nursing my hookah hose that there wasn't an ambition to move.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 10, 2008)

downthedrains said:


> Wow...If was on here when I was high it would have been killer fun.
> But...I was so high after nursing my hookah hose that there wasn't an ambition to move.


Haha a hookah would be fun. Well I went to the supply store today and picked up 15 sheets of mylar for $4. So here are a few pictures updates.


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 10, 2008)

Looking shiny dude girls love the light i see they are so good looking


----------



## downthedrains (Nov 10, 2008)

Looking freaking awesome man!
I'm stoked to see those buds grow...and be smoked..and be mailed to me and smoked...


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 10, 2008)

dude i just got done reading all 33 pages and i have to say that im drooling right now and ive gotten a lot of new ideas for my 1st grow. I hope everything continues to go as planned. good luck


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 10, 2008)

downthedrains said:


> Looking freaking awesome man!
> I'm stoked to see those buds grow...and be smoked..and be mailed to me and smoked...





blackhawk said:


> dude i just got done reading all 33 pages and i have to say that im drooling right now and ive gotten a lot of new ideas for my 1st grow. I hope everything continues to go as planned. good luck


Thanks once again guys, its definitely going to be a journey.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 11, 2008)

Not much to update today, the girls just got a good watering. I think the mylar is definitely reflecting more light around the closet, and I am glad I spend $4. Now I know everyone loves pictures, so here is the daily dose.


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Nov 11, 2008)

looking soo damn goood!!! i want a SOG like that next time!!


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 11, 2008)

got my daily fill up of the girls!!!

great job call urself a green thumb now


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 11, 2008)

Mr. Bitti said:


> looking soo damn goood!!! i want a SOG like that next time!!


Well I wish I planned on it being a SOG, the four plants just sort of grew that way from the start. (I fimmed them at like 12 days old)


----------



## lilmafia513 (Nov 11, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> Well I wish I planned on it being a SOG, the four plants just sort of grew that way from the start. (I fimmed them at like 12 days old)


Hey man, I have basically the same setup as you, is there anyway you could get a shot of how you built the netting or grid for the SOG?


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 11, 2008)

Sorry I must have said that wrong, the four plants just grew like that, there is no netting or screen.


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 11, 2008)

He didnt use the SOG method.... It just appears to be a sea of green in his closet.


----------



## m1ddyb (Nov 11, 2008)

b.e.a. utiful


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 11, 2008)

m1ddyb said:


> b.e.a. utiful


Thanks man!


----------



## chicagokushman23 (Nov 11, 2008)

so do u use cfls thru the whole veg state or do u ad mh at some point?


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 11, 2008)

I used 3 26w 6500K CFL's (12 Total) for 3 weeks of veg, and then the 4th week I added a 150w HPS and swtiched to 12/12.


----------



## chicagokushman23 (Nov 11, 2008)

so r u using the floros for the whole veg stage? can u use mh also?


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 11, 2008)

You can use metal halide and cfl's if you would like, the more light the better. I would wait a until your 2nd set of leaves before you add the MH.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Nov 11, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> You can use metal halide and cfl's if you would like, the more light the better. I would wait a until your 2nd set of leaves before you add the MH.


I'm about to replace my 150 watt HPS with a 400 watt MH this weekend, I hope it increases growth time, Did you say you only vegged for three weeks?
I am in week 3 or 4 right now, do you think I shoul do the transfer to 12/12 now or wait a little longer?
My journal is in the signature......Thanks man!


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 11, 2008)

How do u femmed seen exmples dont understand it


----------



## lilmafia513 (Nov 11, 2008)

boricuaboi said:


> How do u femmed seen exmples dont understand it


Did you mean Feminized or fimmed?


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 11, 2008)

boricuaboi said:


> How do u femmed seen exmples dont understand it


trying to understand this while drunk makes me confused.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Nov 11, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> trying to understand this while drunk makes me confused.


LOL!!!!!.......ZZZZZ!


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 11, 2008)

lilmafia513 said:


> did you mean feminized or fimmed?





icurbyou said:


> trying to understand this while drunk makes me confused.





lilmafia513 said:


> lol!!!!!.......zzzzz!


fimmed tech


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 12, 2008)

lilmafia513 said:


> I'm about to replace my 150 watt HPS with a 400 watt MH this weekend, I hope it increases growth time, Did you say you only vegged for three weeks?
> I am in week 3 or 4 right now, do you think I shoul do the transfer to 12/12 now or wait a little longer?
> My journal is in the signature......Thanks man!



I vegged for 3 weeks with CFL's, then the 150w HPS came in, vegged for a week with that, then put on 12/12. You can switch to 12/12 anytime you want, my smallest plant was a test to see if it would grow from 12/12 and it has and has flowered as well. The only other reason I switched to 12/12 after 4 weeks is because 1 of my plants showed female pistils under 24/0 light.





boricuaboi said:


> How do u femmed seen exmples dont understand it


It is in the grow faq somewhere, it is basically a form of topping, except it creates the look of 4 tops instead of 2.


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 12, 2008)

O cool yea mines presex too under the cfls wat a joy lol now they are dead lol in a dumpster sheesh i hope the feds didnt see me lol


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 12, 2008)

Haha, I grind my trimming and through them away.


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 12, 2008)

Such a waste of thc dude do u kno u can get a taste of what ur bud will be like hell the hash may be more poItent then the bud itself


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 12, 2008)

Well it is just the lower fan leaves that the plant is killing off anyway, so I just pinch em off.


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 12, 2008)

O so are u gonna make hash if not shipp my wive leaves to my house and my other girls on the side too lol


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 12, 2008)

Haha, we will have to smoke a bowl in spirit.


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes we shall dude 

when u leavin for vacation again


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 12, 2008)

Can't go now, I get to sit at home for the next week because I have to get my wisdom teeth out. So we rescheduled the trip for spring break. Here are some daily pics.


----------



## Wild (Nov 12, 2008)

Just the sort of grow that I want to re-enact. They're all so beautiful 
I'll be watching pal


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 12, 2008)

So I tried to get a shot of the trichomes forming on the colas. They are pretty stinky right now and really starting to crystal up. I wish I had a better camera but here it goes anyway.


----------



## hackel (Nov 12, 2008)

I must say that I should have been wary of a HID user and all his crafty tricks! Ha! a friendly competition he says with his absurdly bountiful ScroG in HPS! LOL I haven't got a chance lol! Those urchins look fantastic.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 12, 2008)

The fantastic thing is that it isn't a scrog! A friendly competition is all it is, in the end everyone is a winner!


----------



## greenleaftoker (Nov 12, 2008)

Great looking plants man... Trichromes look insnane 
Looks like you're gonna bag quite a bit.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 12, 2008)

greenleaftoker said:


> Great looking plants man... Trichromes look insnane
> Looks like you're gonna bag quite a bit.


I am officially 3 weeks flowering today! I would love to see a qp out of this grow, but anything would be great!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Nov 12, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> I vegged for 3 weeks with CFL's, then the 150w HPS came in, vegged for a week with that, then put on 12/12. You can switch to 12/12 anytime you want, my smallest plant was a test to see if it would grow from 12/12 and it has and has flowered as well. The only other reason I switched to 12/12 after 4 weeks is because 1 of my plants showed female pistils under 24/0 light.
> 
> Well...I'm at 3 weeks, and 3 days in vegg. under CFL's, and only about 3 of those days are under the 150 watt HPS.
> 
> ...


----------



## downthedrains (Nov 12, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> The plants are doing fantastic, I watered each of them last night. They are drooping a little bit, is this normal? Also, considering my closet is about 5 ft tall, how tall do you think I should grow the plants? I am planning to fim within the week.


Yeh man a FIM sounds good...


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 12, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> can't go now, i get to sit at home for the next week because i have to get my wisdom teeth out. So we rescheduled the trip for spring break. Here are some daily pics.


awww but atleast u are still going more time to stack money poor guy i heard u can smoke to take the pain away lol


----------



## downthedrains (Nov 12, 2008)

boricuaboi said:


> awww but atleast u are still going more time to stack money poor guy i heard u can smoke to take the pain away lol


I had mine out not too long ago...like 3 months ago actually...
The pain was a bitch, looped out on vicoden...
I suggest making some brownies or something delicious...
They say no smoking or drinking through a straw, because inhaling will dislodge to bloodclot...
Just make undercooked brownies or cookies and eat it with ice cream  underbaked chocolate chip with vanilla and choclate syrup...dayum ive got the munchies LOL


----------



## kpw555 (Nov 13, 2008)

Sweet grow man, +rep for you.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 13, 2008)

downthedrains said:


> Yeh man a FIM sounds good...


Haha I fimmed at 12 days into veg, a loooong time ago. I am definitely glad I did tho, I fimmed 3 ladies, and the smallest and youngest one I left untouched.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 13, 2008)

lilmafia513 said:


> bxke1414 said:
> 
> 
> > I vegged for 3 weeks with CFL's, then the 150w HPS came in, vegged for a week with that, then put on 12/12. You can switch to 12/12 anytime you want, my smallest plant was a test to see if it would grow from 12/12 and it has and has flowered as well. The only other reason I switched to 12/12 after 4 weeks is because 1 of my plants showed female pistils under 24/0 light.
> ...


----------



## lilmafia513 (Nov 13, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> lilmafia513 said:
> 
> 
> > You can veg for as long as you want, the question is do you want to pay the electricity on the 400w MH for the next two weeks? CFL's worked fine for my vegging, and I only vegged 4 weeks. But feel free to veg as long as you want, when I switched flowering I just started turning the lights to 12/12, no dark period.
> ...


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 13, 2008)

Mine were about a foot tall.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 13, 2008)

I used a better camera, take a look at these trichs. Once again 22 days flowering.



https://www.rollitup.org/ads/adclick.php?bannerid=45&zoneid=1&source=&dest=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.expresslightbulbs.com%2Fgrow-light-c-132.html


----------



## buckd316 (Nov 13, 2008)

nice man im on day 18 we will be chopping around the same time. best of luck


----------



## greenleaftoker (Nov 13, 2008)

That looks insane man... mines in it's 3rd week too.. lets see how they turn out


----------



## lilmafia513 (Nov 13, 2008)

Damn, I can't wait for mine to get there, those kick ass!!!!


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 14, 2008)

Well I decided to name the girls today, front left is Jesus, back left is Bertha, Back Right is Dark Horse, and front right is Newbie. And btw, these girls really have started to stank.


----------



## greenleaftoker (Nov 14, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> Well I decided to name the girls today, front left is Jesus, back left is Bertha, Back Right is Dark Horse, and front right is Newbie. And btw, these girls really have started to stank.


Haha... that's jokes... I need to name my plant too lol.. fuck.

They're all looking great though man... include the flowering date with the pics... otherwise annoyin people like me will ask every time


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 14, 2008)

Today would be 23 days flowering.


----------



## Bubbuh Kush (Nov 14, 2008)

bxke, ur girls look fab dude. My girls are a lil behind yours and yours are filling in quite nicely.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 14, 2008)

Bubbuh Kush said:


> bxke, ur girls look fab dude. My girls are a lil behind yours and yours are filling in quite nicely.


Thanks dude, you have a journal?


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Nov 14, 2008)

shit man i know its not meant to be sog, im just saying its what it ended up being. a beautiful sea of green great work man


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 14, 2008)

Mr. Bitti said:


> shit man i know its not meant to be sog, im just saying its what it ended up being. a beautiful sea of green great work man


It all good brotha, hows your lady?


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 14, 2008)

downthedrains said:


> I had mine out not too long ago...like 3 months ago actually...
> The pain was a bitch, looped out on vicoden...
> I suggest making some brownies or something delicious...
> They say no smoking or drinking through a straw, because inhaling will dislodge to bloodclot...
> Just make undercooked brownies or cookies and eat it with ice cream  underbaked chocolate chip with vanilla and choclate syrup...dayum ive got the munchies LOL


yes u really do dude lol! but i think i need mines out soon yay bring on the ice crem and canna-syrup


----------



## flatrider (Nov 14, 2008)

In responce to your illegal grow up we are recording you I.p addres and will locate you


hahah sorry man i just saw your first post in this thread and you where to paranoid to join let alone start a grow journal 
hahahaha

sick grow man ! cfl king


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 14, 2008)

flatrider said:


> In responce to your illegal grow up we are recording you I.p addres and will locate you
> 
> 
> hahah sorry man i just saw your first post in this thread and you where to paranoid to join let alone start a grow journal
> ...


They didn't really hurt to get taken out, I'm doing fine surprisingly. And once again thanks for the support.


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Nov 14, 2008)

doing good bro go check em out just posted up new pics yesterday


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 14, 2008)

My wisdoms hurt like shit to get out.. I get put fully under, so I basically sleep the first 3 days... deal with pain for about 4-5 days... and then you kind of forget about it. They dont hurt forever, thats fer sher.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 14, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> My wisdoms hurt like shit to get out.. I get put fully under, so I basically sleep the first 3 days... deal with pain for about 4-5 days... and then you kind of forget about it. They dont hurt forever, thats fer sher.


They just used local anesthetic and pulled the fuckers out, I felt fine the next day, weird eh?


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah, everyones are different. Also depends on the depth of the roots, and blah blah. Lucky you tho


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 15, 2008)

Ok the ladies are 3.5 weeks into flowering, "Newbie" is around 2.5 weeks flowering. Here are pics of each one.

*Jesus*:












*Newbie*:














* Bertha:*














*Dark Horse:*


----------



## tkufoS (Nov 15, 2008)

brah-fuggin-vo


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 15, 2008)

You have a plant named Jesus. LOL


----------



## dirtbagg (Nov 16, 2008)

looking good man!


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 16, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> You have a plant named Jesus. LOL


Yep I named a plant Jesus (its supposed to be the Spanish pronunciation.) When I take a picture from the top, the colas somewhat form a cross.


----------



## greenleaftoker (Nov 16, 2008)

Lol sick plants man... Is it just me or do yours kinda look like mine lol.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 16, 2008)

greenleaftoker said:


> Lol sick plants man... Is it just me or do yours kinda look like mine lol.


I actually thought the same thing, may have even said it on your journal lol.


----------



## greenleaftoker (Nov 16, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> I actually thought the same thing, may have even said it on your journal lol.


Lol pretty jokes... Gonna be interesting to see how similar our yields might be.

What day of flowering are you on?.. and how long you going for?..


----------



## dgafaboutanyone (Nov 16, 2008)

ive got the same setup kinda just mine are mastekush good 
luck bro >_<lookng nice


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 16, 2008)

greenleaftoker said:


> Lol pretty jokes... Gonna be interesting to see how similar our yields might be.
> 
> What day of flowering are you on?.. and how long you going for?..


Today would be Day 25 of flowering, and they will be done when the trichs are 60% amber/ 40% cloudy.


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 17, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> Ok the ladies are 3.5 weeks into flowering, "Newbie" is around 2.5 weeks flowering. Here are pics of each one.
> 
> *Jesus*:
> 
> ...


 
looking good heres a suggestion....
its a not to late either but to power more energy to the buds cut big fan leaves off and lower nodes too this will focuse ont the cola and bigger nodes adding by doing this you will yield more!!!!


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 17, 2008)

I only trim the leaves as the plant naturally kills them off. Other than that I am just going to let these babies grow.


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 17, 2008)

lol cool yeah hows the teeth?


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 17, 2008)

Good now, feel 100% better. I made some cookies and they were delicious with vanilla ice cream.


----------



## King Terik (Nov 17, 2008)

nice pix bro, I would start to flower around 12 - 16 inches. Some strains double the size some will stop growing altogether. Since its a random seed & you have limited space I would sex then around the abouve said inches. keep me posted I will do the same with my grow. peace


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 17, 2008)

Haha, I am almost 4 weeks into flowering.


----------



## JohnnyHitch (Nov 17, 2008)

Sick set up dude
Is it ok to set up 4 bulbs on one socket? I feel like thats a bigg draw


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 17, 2008)

They were only 26w CFL's, 4x26=104w, Some incandescent bulbs are over 100w so I would say it is okay. As of right now I only have 1 150w HPS, and 3 sets of 2 26w CFL's for side lighting.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Nov 17, 2008)

I have a 100 watt HPS, 2 four foot flouro's,and two rows of 6 26W CFL's on one circuit coming straight out of my panel. Always get advice from a electrician first, to see if you can handle a big load on the circuit. My brother is a master electrician, so it was easy for me. 
Are you using 4 CFL bulbs or 4 HPS or MH bulbs?
Let me know i can ask the pro and get back at ya'!!


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 17, 2008)

All of my wall sockets are GFI protected. And I have 1 150w HPS, and 6 26w CFL's going into a surge protector, and then going into the GFI wall socket. Trust me, no fire hazard here.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Nov 17, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> All of my wall sockets are GFI protected. And I have 1 150w HPS, and 6 26w CFL's going into a surge protector, and then going into the GFI wall socket. Trust me, no fire hazard here.


No, you sound ok, i was aiming the question at the other guy above you, my fault i should have quoted his, sorry


----------



## lilmafia513 (Nov 17, 2008)

any recent update pics, i have been following your journal and don't remember the last time i saw them....


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 17, 2008)

Most recent would be on page 40, I am waiting until week 4 to post anymore pics.


----------



## tkufoS (Nov 17, 2008)

King Terik said:


> nice pix bro, I would start to flower around 12 - 16 inches. Some strains double the size some will stop growing altogether. Since its a random seed & you have limited space I would sex then around the abouve said inches. keep me posted I will do the same with my grow. peace


 
just wondering , which page of this did you start on ?


----------



## Sexologist420 (Nov 17, 2008)

What up man!!! I just got done reading your log all the way from page 1!!! Good Read. Your girls are doing great man keep it fly. My girls are a couple weeks ahead of you but we will be harvesting around the same time because my girls are more sativa then indica so it will prolly take 10-12 weeks to finish flower. Im on day 38 flower. Mine are also bagseed, but from mexican brick shwag weed, its the shit they mass grow in mexico then compress into bricks and ship into the lower states (mainly texas). Its real nasty weed, I just use it to make hash. However, my girls are nothing like there parents lol. I think im going to keep fertilizing till day 55-60 then go two weeks with str8 water/mollasses. Well take care and keep it up man there looking sexy.

Pce


----------



## Sexologist420 (Nov 17, 2008)

heres the link to my journal if you wanna peep it.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/98892-newbs-first-grow-12-12-a-4.html


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks dude! Your girls are looking mighty fine as well.


----------



## NeedsToStartGrowing (Nov 18, 2008)

Well done!!! I have 3 ladies just about a week behind yours. Man I am ordering a 150w tomorrow! I bought a 600w off ebay and set it up for like 5 min. I thought I was gonna burn the place down with all that heat. Im just using 12x 26w cfl for now. Anyway good read got through it all from page 1 and Im gonna follow your lead from here on in. Looks like a green green Christmas for us all!! If I snap a few shots you mind if I hitch a ride here for a bit I had no luck starting my journal?


----------



## cheerio (Nov 18, 2008)

Your girls look great. Whats with the $20 hps. This thread is 42 pages and I haven't seen an explanation. Can someone fill me in. thx


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 18, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/120470-my-20-150w-hps-econolight.html


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 18, 2008)

NeedsToStartGrowing said:


> Well done!!! I have 3 ladies just about a week behind yours. Man I am ordering a 150w tomorrow! I bought a 600w off ebay and set it up for like 5 min. I thought I was gonna burn the place down with all that heat. Im just using 12x 26w cfl for now. Anyway good read got through it all from page 1 and Im gonna follow your lead from here on in. Looks like a green green Christmas for us all!! If I snap a few shots you mind if I hitch a ride here for a bit I had no luck starting my journal?


Your cool dude let me know if you need any help.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 18, 2008)

The girls were toooo stinky and puurty to wait another day to show pics. So here is some beautiful bud porn to hold ya over.


----------



## NeedsToStartGrowing (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks I just want to show off a bit too.....I had no luck at all with a journal. Anyway I hope mine get as sexy as yours!!

Sorry to hijack your thread I just want some attention! I cant tell anyone but you all here!!!!

For the first time since I have been "Santa Clause" I am really looking forward to Christmas 

1st pic is the "kids" i put em in dirt like 21 days after the big girl "Tribute" she was born on 9-11 her sister turned out to be a brother so I got 3 out of 4 ladies. Vegged her for 6 weeks went 12/12 on 10-25. Saw sex shortly thereafter so Im approx at 3 weeks sexed.

Thanks for the vine and again sorry for the hijack!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Nov 18, 2008)

BXKE......Damn fine job you have done......bravo to you my man!!!


----------



## buckd316 (Nov 18, 2008)

looking great man.


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 18, 2008)

Now way Bxke... 

No fucking way. lol


AWWWWWESOME.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 18, 2008)

So hopefully I can reach my goal of a QP on this grow. Anyone think it is possible?


----------



## xmegademonx (Nov 18, 2008)

dam man nice grow. how are they growing so fast? whats ur secret? what type of lights are u using? mine never grows that bushy or as quick


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 19, 2008)

No idea why they are growing so fast, this is my first grow I am a newb. It is all organic tho.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Nov 19, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> No idea why they are growing so fast, this is my first grow I am a newb. It is all organic tho.


Hey man, you got a list of the nutes you have been using and plan on using? 
I am trying to go organic on mine, but the only thing i know is blood meal and bone meal.......any good or no?


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 19, 2008)

I bought organic soil from a local Earl May. I didn't really have to use any nutes during veg. For flowering I started the girls on Sea Tea by Gardenville. It is an organic mix of fish emulsion, humate, compost tea, seaweed extract, molasses, and water. It is 2/3/2.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Nov 19, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> I bought organic soil from a local Earl May. I didn't really have to use any nutes during veg. For flowering I started the girls on Sea Tea by Gardenville. It is an organic mix of fish emulsion, humate, compost tea, seaweed extract, molasses, and water. It is 2/3/2.


Cool, i am using blood meal for nitrogen 12-0-0 now for veg., and plan to use the bone meal for 6-12-0 flowering. 
The tea I have is a 4.93-1.90-4.40
Should I use the tea with the blood meal for the veg , and use the tea with the bone meal for flowering?
Any other nutes during flower?


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 19, 2008)

I think the ratio for veg is high high low, and flower is low high med.


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Nov 19, 2008)

looking amazing man thats got some serious frost just 4 weeks into flowering


----------



## dirtbagg (Nov 20, 2008)

wowsers! she looks goooooooooood!


----------



## Bones7 (Nov 20, 2008)

looks pretty good. I use 65w cfls with the lokger tubes to veg with, they say they get 5000 lumers a piece. If you top em or fim it will make em bushier instead of taller, in that setup Id do that.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks again for the support everyone!


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 20, 2008)

So today is roughly day 29 flowering, the buds seem to be getting bigger daily. I ran into a small problem with putting too many nutes in, so my tips got a little burnt, but a small flush with distilled water solved that.


----------



## greenleaftoker (Nov 20, 2008)

They're looking gorgeous man... Hope mine starts looking like that soon on day 25.. so let's see.

How many plants do you have growing there?... Looks like you're gonna yield some nice bud man.

Goodluck


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 20, 2008)

greenleaftoker said:


> They're looking gorgeous man... Hope mine starts looking like that soon on day 25.. so let's see.
> 
> How many plants do you have growing there?... Looks like you're gonna yield some nice bud man.
> 
> Goodluck


There are 4 ladies in the closet, 3 all started flowering at the same time, the 4th is about a week behind.


----------



## Token Paraplegic (Nov 20, 2008)

i love your grow from start to finish congrats on all your hard work i commend you!


----------



## buckd316 (Nov 20, 2008)

damn looking good, they are filling up prety fast.


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 21, 2008)

its a white strain looking like widow or rhino


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 21, 2008)

These pics were requested on another thread so I figured I would put them in here as well. Today is day 30 of flowering, and here are a couple of size comparison pics.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 21, 2008)

Here are some trich shots as well...


----------



## BenSmokin (Nov 21, 2008)

Those buds look soooo dank and sweet! Great looking grow! I would be MORE than happy to help you with the harvest!!!!!!!!


----------



## greenleaftoker (Nov 21, 2008)

What did you use for the trich shots man?

Looking great.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 21, 2008)

I used the Radio Shack 60-100x pocket scope. Then put my camera up to the view hole.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Nov 21, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> I used the Radio Shack 60-100x pocket scope. Then put my camera up to the view hole.


Bro, i got the same one, it's pretty sweet, but when i go on 60x all i can see is the veins in the leaves, cuz i have to put it right on top of the plant, how do you get those shots?


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 21, 2008)

With a very steady hand.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Nov 21, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> With a very steady hand.


 LOL!! I would say so......


----------



## BigBud992 (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow...some heavy duty CFL wattage there! They look great! I'll keep an eye out for em!


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 21, 2008)

purple stems u got a chill in the room


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 22, 2008)

Coolest the room gets is maybe 65 degrees F at the most.


----------



## countyboi (Nov 22, 2008)

Lookin Good BxKe. 1 of my plants has purple stems to every stem except the the main stalk do they stay that color after its cut dried an ready for smoke?


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 22, 2008)

No idea, I would assume all stems turn a brownish color when they dry, this is also my first grow so I will let you know!


----------



## mr west (Nov 22, 2008)

looking good bxke


----------



## BigBud992 (Nov 22, 2008)

hey Bxke....what is your humidity % in the flower room?


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 22, 2008)

Right now it is about 25-30%.


----------



## BigBud992 (Nov 22, 2008)

same here....thats a good % I hope? I know you want it lower to prevent bud rot...but I was thinkin 29% was too low for me.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 22, 2008)

I read that lower humidity is better during flowering. 25% doesn't seem to be hurting my ladies too much, and the more I can prevent mold or bud rot the better.


----------



## BigBud992 (Nov 22, 2008)

werd big byrd


----------



## mr west (Nov 23, 2008)

its all accademic till u get a nice dense bud go rotten then urll try and keep ur humidity as down as u can. U only get rot in dense buds, well thats how its wrked for me so far. You just have to keep a close eye in the last 2 weeks, watch the leaves in the bud, thats where it starts.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 23, 2008)

mr west said:


> its all accademic till u get a nice dense bud go rotten then urll try and keep ur humidity as down as u can. U only get rot in dense buds, well thats how its wrked for me so far. You just have to keep a close eye in the last 2 weeks, watch the leaves in the bud, thats where it starts.


What does bud rot exactly look like? I've read about it but I am still confused. And here are a few picture updates from Day 32 of flowering.


----------



## mr west (Nov 23, 2008)

it looks grey and mouldy lol, i was looking for a pic for u but i cant find any on my pc lol. Maybe google will be able to find one lol.


----------



## buckd316 (Nov 23, 2008)

those are lookin nice im on day 28 only a week behind from yours. our new years should be a great one.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 23, 2008)

mr west said:


> it looks grey and mouldy lol, i was looking for a pic for u but i cant find any on my pc lol. Maybe google will be able to find one lol.





buckd316 said:


> those are lookin nice im on day 28 only a week behind from yours. our new years should be a great one.


Sweet I will keep my eye out for that shit, and thanks once again buck! It is going to be a fantastic new years.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 23, 2008)

Here is some more bud porn from today.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 25, 2008)

Tomorrow will be officially 5 weeks of flower, so here is a little teaser pic.


----------



## downthedrains (Nov 25, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> Tomorrow will be officially 5 weeks of flower, so here is a little teaser pic.


showoff...jk
Your plants are looking absolutely beautiful man.


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Nov 25, 2008)

damn bx thats the shit!!! whoever said it was a white strain was probably right, its just sugarcoated


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 25, 2008)

downthedrains said:


> showoff...jk
> Your plants are looking absolutely beautiful man.





Mr. Bitti said:


> damn bx thats the shit!!! whoever said it was a white strain was probably right, its just sugarcoated


Thanks guys! Maybe its White Widow or White Rhino. I just figured it was Afghan Kush because of how resilient it is.


----------



## mr west (Nov 25, 2008)

thats great for 5 weeks under cfls lol better than mine at 5 weeks under hps lol


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 25, 2008)

They are under a 150w HPS and 150w of CFL's.


----------



## mr west (Nov 25, 2008)

mine are under 400w hps lol


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 25, 2008)

Well I can't stop looking at these girls, so here are a few more pics. The first of their hairs are starting to turn brown.

Here is my fav. girl Bertha.











And then my second favorite girl, Dark Horse.


----------



## buckd316 (Nov 25, 2008)

mad goodness.


----------



## pinkfloydweed (Nov 25, 2008)

Unbelievable. Wish the best of Luck to you m8. Seen the progress, and I've been luvin itt! Have a great week bro. And happy smoking!


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 25, 2008)

hey look at my wife whats been up dude looking close to harvest I can tell by the lighter leaves they are gonna turn yellow soon...how the teeth better


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 25, 2008)

Ya I am back to my regular smokeage, they will be 5 weeks flowering tomorrow, so hopefully another 3 weeks!


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 25, 2008)

o yea their gonna ride that 8 wk time period they look amazing i want another hps


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 25, 2008)

I do seem to be having a problem keeping dog hair out of the closet, it is getting stuck in the buds.


----------



## greenleaftoker (Nov 25, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> I do seem to be having a problem keeping dog hair out of the closet, it is getting stuck in the buds.


Oooh shit.. that could be really bad... burning that will smell like shit.
Seal your leaks, stuff like cloth in them or something.


----------



## vaporking (Nov 26, 2008)

looks great man


----------



## %MiSTuRBoMbDiGgItty% (Nov 26, 2008)

Lookin good bro I've been wanting to add a 70w HPS or 150w CMH to my 252w of CFL's but I've been thinking of getting some LED panels also either way I'm tuned in to see how your grow ends up.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 26, 2008)

The $32 150w Econolight HPS is well worth it. It puts out 15,000 lumens and for the money you can't beat it.


----------



## downthedrains (Nov 26, 2008)

%MiSTuRBoMbDiGgItty% said:


> Lookin good bro I've been wanting to add a 70w HPS or 150w CMH to my 252w of CFL's but I've been thinking of getting some LED panels also either way I'm tuned in to see how your grow ends up.


Where are you looking at getting that 150watt mh?


----------



## dirtbagg (Nov 27, 2008)

you should get some ac filters they have them at hardware stores in big sheets put them over all of your intakes on your grow box will keep all dust and crap out of your buds I had saw dust all over my plants from building my lil veg cab had to spray everything down it was a headache!


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 27, 2008)

I actually have a few laying around, I will put one in front of a fan. I figured I would just pull any hair out when I trimmed them for harvest.


----------



## yztwofifty (Nov 27, 2008)

asher187 said:


> So far so good keep posting people are looking. No comment means they are good/fine so far. Believe me if they sucked someone would say it hehe.


Isn't that the truth...


I guess I should be happy I'm not getting bad feedback on my grow. Your girls look fantastic!!!!! A+ . Also, did you say this is your 1st grow? Do damn good, I'm subscribed.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 27, 2008)

yztwofifty said:


> Isn't that the truth...
> 
> 
> I guess I should be happy I'm not getting bad feedback on my grow. Your girls look fantastic!!!!! A+ . Also, did you say this is your 1st grow? Do damn good, I'm subscribed.


This is my first ever grow, and thank you for the compliments everyone! Just a few more weeks to go, I read this is where they put on the most weight, so lets hope my buds swell up.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 28, 2008)

So RIU won't let me load any pictures right now, maybe later today I can post some updates.


----------



## waterCooled (Nov 28, 2008)

looking great bxke - i'm interested to see what our yield differences will be. my one plant hydro scrog vs your multi-plant soil grow. goodluck!


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 28, 2008)

Well I hope everyone stuffed their faces full of food, and now here is some bud porn to salivate over, my battery died so I will get some more up later. The first of the hairs have started to turn orange.


----------



## buckd316 (Nov 28, 2008)

looking good man ill post some pics of mine this weekend.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 28, 2008)

buckd316 said:


> looking good man ill post some pics of mine this weekend.


Sweet, I may just start doing pic updates once or twice a week now.


----------



## buckd316 (Nov 28, 2008)

yeah mang i hate uploading pics on here takes for ever, and i always seem to go picture crazy when i get out the digcam.


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 28, 2008)

Subscribed =)


----------



## diggitydank420 (Nov 29, 2008)

Looking mighty good, bro! +rep


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks again, so this morning the fucking power was out. I did the only thing I could and put the girls in front of the window until the power came back on. It was only about 2 hours, do you think they will be alright?


----------



## hackel (Nov 30, 2008)

definitely! I am certain they will be fine and I think you will suffer no problems. I had always been under the impression that as long as they get that full 12 hours of uninterrupted darkness they have their requirements for maintaining a flowering state. Extra dark should bother. I am saying that only because I didn't hear anything about all the outdoor grows in Hawaii dying off because of that total eclipse some years back. Of course, even total eclipses give off some light. 

I really look forward to seeing more of your pics as well!


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 30, 2008)

I think they are stunted or my eyes just are getting used to them. The big girl Bertha seems to be nutrient deficient, yellowing leaves are setting in. So I will probably dose them with the 2-3-2 Sea Tea heavily on Tuesday.


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 3, 2008)

Alright, well it has been a few days since I have updated, so today would be 42 days flowering, and here are some updates. I am thinking I have a few more weeks left. I really hope the fatten up a little bit in the next few weeks.


----------



## westmich (Dec 3, 2008)

Awesome grow - I am subscribed.


----------



## buckd316 (Dec 3, 2008)

lookin dank my friend, lookin dank.


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks again, the suspense is killing me, but I know I have to be patient.


----------



## icurbyou (Dec 3, 2008)

So the power outtage issue had no noticeable effect then?


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 3, 2008)

Haha ya, it was only out for a few hours, I put the ladies in front of the window till the lights came back on.


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 5, 2008)

So the temps at night the last few days has been around 60F with RH staying around 20-25%. Will this be okay for the next few weeks or should I turn a fan off at night? I don't even want mold to have a chance.


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 5, 2008)

Here are a few bud porn shots from this morning before I watered, I couldn't resist snapping a few pics.


----------



## westmich (Dec 5, 2008)

Very, very nice


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 5, 2008)

westmich said:


> Very, very nice


Thanks for the comments! +rep day.


----------



## Mystery101 (Dec 5, 2008)

subscribed.. i have 4 ladies under a 400watter 12 days in flower, hope they turn out as big/dank as yours bro.


----------



## icurbyou (Dec 5, 2008)

It appears mine are exactly 2 weeks behind yours. I need to look at yours 2 weeks ago to see if mine are on the same track! *gonna go check*


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 5, 2008)

Here you go ICurb,


These pics were requested on another thread so I figured I would put them in here as well. Today is day 30 of flowering, and here are a couple of size comparison pics.


----------



## icurbyou (Dec 5, 2008)

Yers even seem a bit better than mine at the same time 2 weeks ago.. ill see if I can +reppppp


Edit: Still cant +Rep u


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 5, 2008)

Can't rep you either, its all good, your ladies will be coming along nicely soon enough.


----------



## buckd316 (Dec 5, 2008)

im looking foward to this newyears.


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 5, 2008)

Well I cheated and took a tester, I friggen ripped outta my mind. Total body high, almost can't open eyes.


----------



## buckd316 (Dec 5, 2008)

i want to soo bad but i should just wait.


----------



## dirtbagg (Dec 5, 2008)

yo bx how many plants do you have in there?
I was just looking through and those pics on page 50 looks like 100 plants lol
looks great in there!

and stop picking at her dont ruin the surprise! 
keep up the good work bro!


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 5, 2008)

Haha this was the one and only pick, and I have 4 ladies in the closet, 3 are at 44 days, and 1 is at 37 days.


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 7, 2008)

Blaaaaaaaaah can't two more weeks pass already.


----------



## buckd316 (Dec 7, 2008)

hahahaha i know how you feel bro.


----------



## waterCooled (Dec 7, 2008)

looks like you're having a smooth ride. ive got two more weeks to go as well. i started my flush yesterday. lets hope these last two weeks fly by!


----------



## learing the ways (Dec 7, 2008)

nice looking grow, i know how u feel 2 dude, i got 2 weeks till first harvest its draggin now.


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Dec 7, 2008)

dayum. looks good man... how long in flowering are they in those pics????


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 8, 2008)

Should say in the title of the post. I think 44 days flowering the the pics.


----------



## yztwofifty (Dec 9, 2008)

Looking DAMN good. Thanks for that pic at 30 days! Mine are at 29 today, so, it's nice to compare sizes. The grow is going very well. G/L in the last few weeks.


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 9, 2008)

yztwofifty said:


> Looking DAMN good. Thanks for that pic at 30 days! Mine are at 29 today, so, it's nice to compare sizes. The grow is going very well. G/L in the last few weeks.


Thanks! puff puff pass . and +rep for the support.


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 9, 2008)

waterCooled said:


> looks like you're having a smooth ride. ive got two more weeks to go as well. i started my flush yesterday. lets hope these last two weeks fly by!





learing the ways said:


> nice looking grow, i know how u feel 2 dude, i got 2 weeks till first harvest its draggin now.


So many people harvesting in the next few weeks, this is gonna be entertaining.


----------



## SalaDank (Dec 9, 2008)

nice looking ganja man.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 9, 2008)

thats some mighty fine nuggage you got there my friend...what color are you gonna let those trichs turn?


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 9, 2008)

70% Amber and 30% cloudy is what I am going for.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 9, 2008)

ooo...thats pretty much what I want too..My WR's trichs are all cloudy...Im still waiting for some signs of amber


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 9, 2008)

Well tomorrow is 7 weeks flowering, and I had the use of another camera so I took some good closeups and some bud shots. I am going to just use water for the next 2 weeks, no flush, just regular waterings.

Here are a couple of my favs pics, the rest are below. How do these trichs look? The appear more clear under a scope.


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Dec 9, 2008)

looks like a few of them are starting to trun slightly amber man looks deliciously good bro, mine are coming down this weekend because of time limit. leaving the 21st for 3 weeks.


----------



## nomaninsf (Dec 9, 2008)

Looks good. Are you noticing that the CFL's are helping your lower bud growth much?


----------



## nomaninsf (Dec 9, 2008)

Mr. Bitti said:


> looks like a few of them are starting to trun slightly amber man looks deliciously good bro, mine are coming down this weekend because of time limit. leaving the 21st for 3 weeks.


Nooooooooooooo! So sad. Do you know anybody you trust enough to take care of them?

How close are you to harvest? It's a shame to take them down before they're ready. Did you even start to flush yet?


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 9, 2008)

nomaninsf said:


> Looks good. Are you noticing that the CFL's are helping your lower bud growth much?


Not sure about that, I just like even light coverage, I let mother nature do the rest.


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 9, 2008)

Mr. Bitti said:


> looks like a few of them are starting to trun slightly amber man looks deliciously good bro, mine are coming down this weekend because of time limit. leaving the 21st for 3 weeks.


That sucks about having to chop early bro.


----------



## Token Paraplegic (Dec 10, 2008)

man i still have no signs what mine are yet


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Dec 10, 2008)

on of them is gonna be 2 days before 8 weeks and the other will be 5 days before 8 weeks.....that means ur 8 week mark is coming up soon. i wish i could let mine got 9 or 10 weeks but they are already about 20% amber so i think ill be good. I got some friends but im worried my landlord might drop by or something while im gone or they come in and work on something. better be safe than sorry


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 10, 2008)

Here is a pretty crazy picture, a fimmed plant vs a natural plant, the difference is clear.


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 10, 2008)

Well I did the best I could when I took these, but in my opinion I see mostly clear with some cloudy?


----------



## icurbyou (Dec 10, 2008)

Do you think if one was able to shrink to the size of an ant's head.. and go stand next to those trichs, and lick them... do you think it would make the person high?


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hahaha, I will work on a shrink machine and find out.


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Dec 10, 2008)

looks mostly clear to me in those pics, maybe turn cycle to 10/14 if you want them to mature faster


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 10, 2008)

I am in no rush, they will be done when they are done.


----------



## yztwofifty (Dec 11, 2008)

Thats the mentality to have homie! + rep.....That comparison pic is pretty crazy. I've never Fim'd but after looking at that I might consider the technique next round.


----------



## tkufoS (Dec 11, 2008)

wtf are you using to get the closeup trich pics ? i have a sony 7.2 mp cam and my closeups SUCK .


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 11, 2008)

Which closeups do you speak of? The super magnified one is from putting my camera lense into the scope from Radio Shack. The distance trich shots are with a Sony Cam, you have a macro setting somewhere on it, it totally helps.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 11, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> Which closeups do you speak of? The super magnified one is from putting my camera lense into the scope from Radio Shack. The distance trich shots are with a Sony Cam, you have a macro setting somewhere on it, it totally helps.


no shit that worked?? Im gonna give that a try


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 11, 2008)

I had to cut a little piece of a leaf off with trichs on it, then set it down on a table on white paper.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 11, 2008)

youre a damn genius bxke...a lil more work and I'll get it down


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 11, 2008)

I took that off my brainwreck 4 weeker


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 11, 2008)

I was gonna say I see clear trichs.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 11, 2008)

oh yea..my white rhinos are sleepin...


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 11, 2008)

My ladies trichs at 4 weeks old.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 11, 2008)

damn I gotta get a better pic..Fuck a macro cam!


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 11, 2008)

If you zoom just a little bit, it fills the whole screen up with the scope view. Don't use flash, and dont use the macro setting.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 11, 2008)

I dont have a macro setting..flash was on...I'll make sure thats off next time.
now I cant wait till 6pm!


----------



## tkufoS (Dec 11, 2008)

sweet , i get it and i will try later.thanx for the tips V


----------



## hackel (Dec 11, 2008)

Man, being tied up for so many weeks and coming around to see that was like get rounding a corner and getting kicked in the head by a hot bitch who only kicked you cuz she was so excited about fucking! Like, what the helll? Hell Yeah! all in the same couple of seconds. those are some fantastic pics!


----------



## JonKollar (Dec 11, 2008)

hey i say fim right now. the sooner you fim the more budx height you get. the object at least for me is to get the bushiest plants possible because that means more buds in less area. or the most possible bud in the area you have instead of a long stringy plant with less bud. take a look at my plant at 18 days veg. i fimed at 12 days old.
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/140247-indoor-400w-mh-1-seed.html


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 11, 2008)

JonKollar said:


> hey i say fim right now. the sooner you fim the more budx height you get. the object at least for me is to get the bushiest plants possible because that means more buds in less area. or the most possible bud in the area you have instead of a long stringy plant with less bud. take a look at my plant at 18 days veg. i fimed at 12 days old.
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/140247-indoor-400w-mh-1-seed.html


Thats great... but who are you talking to? We are all well into flowering.


----------



## hackel (Dec 16, 2008)

You said it and now it is coming to pass. I have no trichomes of my own and I think it might have been the heat, but I am at least comforted by the closeups of yours! Your grow is doing great! When I get another paycheck I will build an honest to goodness grow box and hope that I can get results like that! Can we see another full plant pic?

This is all old news for you isn't it? I mean you have grown before, am I right?


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 16, 2008)

Ask and you shall receive, here are some pics of the ladies. Haha, and no, I have never grown anything before in my life, but I guess my mother's green thumb wore off on me.


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 16, 2008)

I wonder what happened to these leaves???


----------



## buckd316 (Dec 16, 2008)

dude its the same thing that happend to mine. someone said not enough zinc but iono. here are some pics. people tolled me not to worry about it since im so close to harvest so im sure we'll be fine. the leaves go to shit anyway after you flush.


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 16, 2008)

Yep I have leaves that look like that, I figured the purple was because my closet has been getting down to 60 degrees at night.


----------



## buckd316 (Dec 16, 2008)

yeah mines been gettin cold also. wish the nugs got purple lol.


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 16, 2008)

A few of mine are starting to turn a purplish tint, its pretty crazy.


----------



## dirtbagg (Dec 16, 2008)

looks fucking awesome dude!
how are you planing on drying and curing?


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 16, 2008)

I am going to dry in the same closet they are growing in. The RH is only about 25%, I can constantly pull stale air out of the closet, and I can run my oscillating fan in there. For curing I plan on using glass jars, and burping 3 times a day for 30 minutes.


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Dec 16, 2008)

i dont know if you guys are interested in politics and all that bullshit, but i got some links in my sig that are really cool and really informative on how the government keeps fucking us over and over. Not only stoners but the whole society. Check em out if you'd like. sorry for the thread hijack bx but i knew this way alot of ppls will read my post, my journal barely gets any hits.


----------



## dirtbagg (Dec 16, 2008)

i plan on making a small drying box seeing as I have a spare fan lying around and a nice sized tupperware would only be about 5- 6 bucks I post pics when im done.....


----------



## waterCooled (Dec 16, 2008)

those are looking fat! when do you plant to harvest? I think i'm gonna chop mine this weekend-


----------



## hackel (Dec 16, 2008)

That pic of all four of them was like looking at an aerial view of a snow-capped pine forest! If I can have buds like those, I would say tha whatever I'm growing is unkillable! You did great work so far. I think those discolored leaves are the plants Autumn colors as she winds up to sloughing them off entirely. There may be nothing more than Nature taking its course with your unneeded fan leaves. Same for you, Buckd! All the rest of your leaves looked healthy and it really does seem to be only the fan leaves that are affected. Thanks for sending up those extra shots! I did notice a bit of purpling on those calyxes. Nice! Looks like a lot of that green thumb found its way to you!

I was going to dry in my grow box too! it is only for a few days and you already have the ventilation needed to get it done quickly and properly. A mighty fine plan indeed.


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks man! I am o so close right now, and somehow my rep points just went from 94 to 117! No idea how that happened but thanks again for the support from everyone!


----------



## cannabis chris (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey dude, I'm doing something very similar to your grow, but in two 50 gal Rubbermaids. I've got the 150 cooltubed econolight plus about 8 cfls give or take depending on how hot it is outside (yeah it's December but, fuck Florida it's 80 degrees!)... I came across your thread a week or two ago and am glad I will have your grow to compare to! I was wondering why I hadn't seen any grows quite like this, seems so ingenious haha. Happy growing dude can't wait to see your final harvest


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 18, 2008)

cannabis chris said:


> Hey dude, I'm doing something very similar to your grow, but in two 50 gal Rubbermaids. I've got the 150 cooltubed econolight plus about 8 cfls give or take depending on how hot it is outside (yeah it's December but, fuck Florida it's 80 degrees!)... I came across your thread a week or two ago and am glad I will have your grow to compare to! I was wondering why I hadn't seen any grows quite like this, seems so ingenious haha. Happy growing dude can't wait to see your final harvest


Thanks dude! I appreciate all the support, this site really has helped.


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 19, 2008)

Well today is 8 weeks and 2 days into flowering, I definitely think they will need to go at least to 9 weeks. Here is some bud porn because I couldn't resist .


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Dec 19, 2008)

mmmmm looks so fucking tasty man, they have definitely swollen alot in the past 2 weeks. wanna see how much they swell if you are going 70/30 amber/cloudy its gonna be insane


----------



## GringoLoco (Dec 19, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> Well today is 8 weeks and 2 days into flowering, I definitely think they will need to go at least to 9 weeks. Here is some bud porn because I couldn't resist .


Just tasty! Your plants look 100% healthy and thriving - you sir definitely have a green thumb =)


----------



## icurbyou (Dec 19, 2008)

Fucking bomb bro. I love it. I want to kiss---- *making out with computer screen*


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 19, 2008)

Hahahaha, good thing your screen is the only one that had to endure that.


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 20, 2008)

Well here are some porn shots with a beer can, I don't think they are going to get as big as one but they are close.


----------



## Hank (Dec 20, 2008)

G'Job +Rep.

-Hank


----------



## dirtbagg (Dec 20, 2008)

lookin real good man


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks again everyone! I checked the trichs under natural light with the scope, and there appears to be more amber than I thought. Wednesday should be the day.


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 21, 2008)

What do you guys think, here is a closeup of the trichs,


----------



## hackel (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow! I look forward to all the pics of your harvest! If my plant ends up looking even half that great I will consider every dime spent and every second used to be well worth it! Congrats and +rep on this truly beautiful grow! I look forward to seeing another one when you work up to it!

EDIT: Your grow has been so great all along that I can't rep you when the situation obviously commands it! Sorry, Bx.


----------



## genfranco (Dec 21, 2008)

Bad Ass bro... I see that the cold temps at night got ya too eh.. LOL They are looking awesome! Countdown? + Rep of course!


----------



## yztwofifty (Dec 21, 2008)

Looking excellent! when's harvest time? What kind of high are you going for?


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks again everyone! I am shooting for Wednesday, but I may let them go till after X-mas.


----------



## buckd316 (Dec 22, 2008)

lol i killed mine. well 6 out of the 8 i want that up lifting high. lol oh yeah the cold hit my ladys also. saw alot of purple


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 22, 2008)

have you chopped em yet?? I chopped one of mine...she's super stoney..got another week on her sister


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 22, 2008)

Nope not yet, going to wait a few more days. And smokey, can't wait to find out what your dry weight is!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 22, 2008)

I actually just put one of the plants into a jar today..the weight before it went in the jar was 24g...a lil under what i wanted but Im really happy with the quality.


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 22, 2008)

I'd be stoked.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 22, 2008)

oh I am...I just opened the jar right now to smell it...kinda grassy..with a hint of dank..

the nugs were super sticky when I was trimming them. I cant wait to cut the other one down..probably 4 more days on her


----------



## supportorganics (Dec 22, 2008)

I iwould recommend cutting your plants. It can become dangerous letting them goin to long i believe somehwere along here i read that you wanted 70\30 this may be a bad idea because that means the trichs are being over exposed to light thus diminishing their potency. Also you do not want to let them go to long because you will start to lose the hads off of the trichs which is another thing you dont want lower potency is awlays a bummer. How ever plants lookin amazin great first grow, great bag seed find, great work over all.


----------



## genfranco (Dec 22, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> oh I am...I just opened the jar right now to smell it...kinda grassy..with a hint of dank..
> 
> the nugs were super sticky when I was trimming them. I cant wait to cut the other one down..probably 4 more days on her



Dude, I learned the hard way... to get rid of that grassy smell try drying them out a little longer before you put in the jar... then only leave them in there overnight and take them out the next day... do this a few times till the desired moisture is achieved and then do the full cure deal. IF you let it dry out more in the beginning i have found to have it taste and smell much nicer much sooner.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 22, 2008)

no shit eh...Im gonna take em out the jar and throw the buds in a empty cereal box..


----------



## 13ubbaKush (Dec 22, 2008)

nice plants man, looks like it's goin to be tasty


----------



## Flo Grow (Dec 22, 2008)

Damn BX, those seeds were from bag weed?!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 22, 2008)

just because its "bag weed" doesnt mean it was bammer..I get a random seed in dank sacs all the time..It's like finding a diamond.


----------



## canadianherbman (Dec 22, 2008)

this is gona sound incredibly bad. but where do u get the sockets to hold the bulbs? ive been to a home depot on the local drive, and a canadian tire n ive found everything except the sockets to screw the bulbs into.. help me out guys, btw i live in vancouver bc, nanimo dundas area, so if u kno o any stores around here with them please give me a shout


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 22, 2008)

are you talkin about the clamp light sockets?


----------



## genfranco (Dec 22, 2008)

canadianherbman said:


> this is gona sound incredibly bad. but where do u get the sockets to hold the bulbs? ive been to a home depot on the local drive, and a canadian tire n ive found everything except the sockets to screw the bulbs into.. help me out guys, btw i live in vancouver bc, nanimo dundas area, so if u kno o any stores around here with them please give me a shout



ok ok ... they do have them at home depot as well... Bigger selection. 

But if you cant find them there... then go to walmart. Your gonna want to look for the lamp repair section In the lights isle... youll find the sockets there in little packs,, With the repair stuff.. like the chain and the little nobs... good luck.


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 26, 2008)

I think they are done, but I cannot tell, the trichs are so confusing to me.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 26, 2008)

if in doubt, wait 3 days...


----------



## hackel (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm looking forward to your harvest almost as much as you, Bx! I have no clue about flowering so I wouldn't be of much help to you, but 3 days can't hurt... At this point, though, couldn't you cut them down at about any time?


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 26, 2008)

It just looks as though there are more cloudy than amber, or I am having a hard time finding amber.


----------



## BigBud992 (Dec 26, 2008)

as long as they aren't clear.....you're good to go. More amber means more couchlock...more cloudy means more head high...but u know that already.


----------



## waterCooled (Dec 26, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> It just looks as though there are more cloudy than amber, or I am having a hard time finding amber.


hey bxke- i'm in the same position as you, i'm having trouble finding the amber trichs... i keep waiting it out, i'm at day 66 of flowering now.


----------



## buckd316 (Dec 27, 2008)

bro just cut the bitches! hahahaha


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 27, 2008)

damn we should start a "where's the amber" club...Im in the same boat..Im at 75 days flowering.


----------



## sublimed (Dec 28, 2008)

respect man. i haven't been on riu in ages.
grow's looking good. pce n love.


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 28, 2008)

How do your trichs look? Have you decided on a cut date yet? I'm cutting in three days, but I don't think I'll get the results you're getting. 

Any smoke is good smoke for the first try......


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 28, 2008)

They are getting really close to being done, more amber spotted today, harvest in imminent.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 28, 2008)

you should chop a couple of colas, and see if the high is different


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 28, 2008)

I am going to wait it out one more day, I think they will be ready tomorrow.


----------



## gregk (Dec 28, 2008)

looks great man. you have the same setup i have basically. 305watts cfl 20,500 lumens. i want to grow 4 plants until i get a 600w hps/mh setup. then im going to do the see of green method. or just 6 plants.. i'll hhave to subscribe to this thread. i think the mistakesi made was using old crap soil and shitty wallmart nutes. i have newsoil now and ordered hesi tnt grow and tnt bloom. goodluck bro!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 28, 2008)

Ive alsmost smoked all of my first harvest..the other plant needs to hurry up and be done already.


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 28, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> Ive alsmost smoked all of my first harvest..the other plant needs to hurry up and be done already.


Hahaha I plan on conserving my shit for as long as possible. But I am going to make some killer brownies and cookies.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 28, 2008)

have you ever heard of "tincture?" I have 84g of shake and trim. So I am going to soak all that crap in a vegetable glycerin, or everclear, havent decided. Supposedly you marinate your shake in that stuff for 60 days, and strain all the left over juice into an old clean visine bottle. put a few drops under your tongue or in your morining coffee, and BAM! youre stoned for a while. 

Just something different, Ive done the confectionery thing, and hash thing. im gioing for something diff.


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 28, 2008)

Haha my friends are fans of baked goods, as am I. Plus I love to cook when I am blazed so it should be a good fit.


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 28, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> I am going to wait it out one more day, I think they will be ready tomorrow.


Good luck with your harvest!


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks my friend!


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 28, 2008)

So here is a sample of a small nug I cut off the other day. I know I know I said I was not going to take any testers, but I quick dried it in the oven (tisk tisk I know that too) but we will see in a minute how it smokes.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 28, 2008)

:::drum roll:::


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 28, 2008)

So that little guy weighed .4g grams with that stem, I grinded it up, and took a few bong rips. It took a minuto, but I must say, total body high and brain high, I find it harder to finish this sentence as we speak.


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 28, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> So that little guy weighed .4g grams with that stem, I grinded it up, and took a few bong rips. It took a minuto, but I must say, total body high and brain high, I find it harder to finish this sentence as we speak.


Everyone told me my homegrown stuff would be the best weed I ever smoked.....

My test buds have already blown away 90% of the shit I've ever smoked. That includes a week in Jamaica.

Glad to see you are as patient as I am....

Have fun tomorrow!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 28, 2008)

the smaller nugs wont be as good as the other nugs...

just wait till you smoke one of those big colas.


----------



## Mystery101 (Dec 28, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> the smaller nugs wont be as good as the other nugs...
> 
> just wait till you smoke one of those big colas.


Why wont they? I never got that


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 28, 2008)

it seemed like the lil whispy nugs at the bottom of my plant werent as stoney as the top branches..


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 29, 2008)

Alrighty, these will the be the last pictures of the ladies till harvest day, they are sooooo close, enjoy the porn.


----------



## buckd316 (Dec 29, 2008)

damn those look prety fire. enjoy!


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 29, 2008)

Mmmmm, yummy.


----------



## buckd316 (Dec 29, 2008)

looks like candy! lol


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 31, 2008)

Alrighty, well today I thought I saw some hermie action going on, so I finally gave them the chop. They could've gone a little bit longer but what the hell, its looks fabulous! Here are some pics, thank you all for your help and I am more than happy to answer any questions, and comments are always welcome!


----------



## genfranco (Dec 31, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> Alrighty, well today I thought I saw some hermie action going on, so I finally gave them the chop. They could've gone a little bit longer but what the hell, its looks fabulous! Here are some pics, thank you all for your help and I am more than happy to answer any questions, and comments are always welcome!


very nice yield man... congrats... smoke some in a vaporizer and enjoy....

Happy new year!


----------



## westmich (Dec 31, 2008)

Very nice indeed.

Did you say some females were turning hermie on you at the end?


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 31, 2008)

It looked as though they were, oddly enough it looked like a male flower with mass amounts of pistils coming out of it. They trichs were almost there so I just went ahead a did it today.


----------



## smppro (Jan 1, 2009)

i just found this again now i have to go back and read the whole thing!


----------



## homegrwn (Jan 1, 2009)

fucken killer bro how do you like the 150 hps... seems like it did some justice... im grabben two for my next grow!!

Sweet nugs i have about 2 weeks left till chop..grats


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 1, 2009)

came across this today.. thats a great fucking grow for 150 show em how to do it!!
!


----------



## Steadmanclan (Jan 1, 2009)

If you wouldn't have documented the whole grow, i would have called bullshit on THAT harvest from only one 150 watt hps. Well done my friend.


----------



## bxke1414 (Jan 1, 2009)

Haha thanks! I am glad I documented everything as well, I couldn't believe I grew so much.


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice going!! They look mighty juicy. What was your total yield wet/dry?


----------



## bxke1414 (Jan 2, 2009)

Wet yield was 700g, will post dry yield in a few days.


----------



## westmich (Jan 3, 2009)

bxke1414 said:


> Wet yield was 700g, will post dry yield in a few days.


Awesome! I know my little closet grow won't be anywhere near that but I am hoping second grow will be that much better.

Question: I've been following this off and on and you must have switched from 312W CFL (title) and 150W HPS (signature) - did you end spending more time on the CFL side or the HPS side?


----------



## bxke1414 (Jan 3, 2009)

I vegged for 4 weeks with CFL's, then flowered with the 150w HPS and some CFL's as side lighting for 10 weeks. I am going to do everything the same next time, maybe another 150w HPS but thats it.


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 3, 2009)

Bomb ass job with your grow Bx !! What were the final heights of your girls before harvest ? 

I'm thinking of doing a 4 plant Scrog in 3 gallon grow bags of some Big Buddha Blue Cheese and some Mazar....2 plants each. My Blue Cheese is feminized but not the Mazar. I want a solid male Mazar for pollinating 2 branches on one of the Blue Cheese. I'll call it Blue CheeZar !! I'm shining a 250w cool tube onto a 2 x 2 area and might hang some CFL's in each corner.


----------



## hackel (Jan 3, 2009)

WOW! I think it is safe to say you win the contest!
Congratulations! I look forward to your next grow. Will you grow the same strains or go for something different?


----------



## icurbyou (Jan 3, 2009)

Can you lay one of those bud branches next to a pipe or something so we can get size comparison? It's hard to tell


----------



## sticky.n.green (Jan 3, 2009)

Bxke1414,

You rock dude! I have started my grow journal today https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/147183-so-begins.html , and modeled my entire system from your design. I have been following since September, and I can't wait to see my results.

The only differance between my system and yours is aeroponics, and I may have a little less wattage/lighting. Your tutalige would be greatly appriceiated if you could check it out.

All the same...Awesome job, and I can't wait until the next grow. 

Later,
sticky.n.green (I hope)

PS: sorry if I'm not allowed to post links here. I'm a noob


----------



## dirtbagg (Jan 3, 2009)

my man!
you killed it!
fucking beautiful!


----------



## bxke1414 (Jan 4, 2009)

Well it could've been more, but I am stoked, the DRY weight, minus the stems and popcorn, was 124g!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 4, 2009)

dude thats over a qp!!! good job man!


----------



## Abnjm (Jan 4, 2009)

bxke1414 said:


> Well it could've been more, but I am stoked, the DRY weight, minus the stems and popcorn, was 124g!


Nice job! A QP on your first try!  I don't know how much you smoke, but that would get me through to the next harvest. No more "maybe tomorrow" when you're lookin. No more $50.00 eighths of weak shit weed. No more wondering how freaking awesome your next bowl will be.

Enjoy your harvest. I'll be following your next grow.


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 4, 2009)

That is nothing to frown at, BX !! Roughly 4 1/2 ounces from just 4 plants? Shit, ANYBODY getting 2oz's or more per plant can't complain. Being a recreational and not a medicinal smoker, that would last me for TWO harvest, unless I gave some away. I'd love to have an ounce a month of killer kind. 

Proud of You Bx !!


----------



## genfranco (Jan 4, 2009)

Flo Grow said:


> That is nothing to frown at, BX !! Roughly 4 1/2 ounces from just 4 plants? Shit, ANYBODY getting 2oz's or more per plant can't complain. Being a recreational and not a medicinal smoker, that would last me for TWO harvest, unless I gave some away. I'd love to have an ounce a month of killer kind.
> 
> Proud of You Bx !!


it will go allot quicker than you think... cause now phatties arent a problem.. and that other bowl you dont really need... am i even high? lol... youll see... Good luck though.


in my 2nd harvest i went through about 7 ounces i can say (the rest got misplaced when other friends came over...lol) in less than 65 days...lol... I know!


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 4, 2009)

LMAO
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/116877-312w-cfls-4-plants-tv-66.html 
Damn Genfanco!! I see your point. Except, no friends coming over. I don't kick it with a lot of peeps. Creature of habit from growing up in L.A. . I have 5 brothers and 2 REAL homies, so I just might burn through that after all. Good lookin' out! I plan on getting a vaporizor finally or another miniature bong so my shit will last a little longer. I won't be finger fuckin' my shit for the sake of a blunt.........well maybe once in awhile! LOL


----------



## genfranco (Jan 4, 2009)

Flo Grow said:


> LMAO
> 
> Damn Genfanco!! I see your point. Except, no friends coming over. I don't kick it with a lot of peeps. Creature of habit from growing up in L.A. . I have 5 brothers and 2 REAL homies, so I just might burn through that after all. Good lookin' out! I plan on getting a vaporizor finally or another miniature bong so my shit will last a little longer. I won't be finger fuckin' my shit for the sake of a blunt.........well maybe once in awhile! LOL


I know, Once in a while... hehehe.. I went and bought the box of kush flavored blunt wraps. hehehe Had half a jar blunt roaches till i got desperate on day, ewww....lol


----------



## justabigbud (Jan 4, 2009)

that is beautiful, from bagseed, amazing


----------



## 619SixFour (Jan 5, 2009)

Mad props man! I just got done reading your intire grow log. What is scrog and fimmed? Is fim the "fuck I missed" trim?


----------



## bxke1414 (Jan 5, 2009)

It wasn't meant to be a sog, the suckers grew so fast I fimmed (fuck I missed) them at like 12-13 days from sprouting, by that point they already had 5-6 nodes.


----------



## vantheman169 (Jan 9, 2009)

Damn!!!!!! Nice grow man!!! +rep i am impressed and to think i switched my 150 watt to a 400 watt, needless to say i had a hard time keeping temps under control, and i sold it, my next grow will be with a 150 watt hps with some CFLS around it just like yours! Very impressed!!


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Jan 11, 2009)

sweet fucking work bro... im back in got 8 beans in towels last night hoping to see something sprout by tonight or tomorrow. your grow was amazing and a great finish, those buds look alot like some stellar blue i saw over the holidays. again sweet work and +rep...off to see dirtbag's work!!!


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 11, 2009)

ya very nice i hope my bar fridge turns out thar good


----------



## budman74 (Jan 25, 2009)

hey whats that strain?


----------



## icurbyou (Jan 25, 2009)

budman74 said:


> hey whats that strain?


Fairly certain he isn't sure.


----------



## bxke1414 (Feb 3, 2009)

And so it begins again,

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/157789-2nd-grow-fruit-loops-2x150w.html,

Enjoy!


----------



## whitenugz (Feb 3, 2009)

genfranco said:


> it will go allot quicker than you think... cause now phatties arent a problem.. and that other bowl you dont really need... am i even high? lol... youll see... Good luck though.
> 
> 
> in my 2nd harvest i went through about 7 ounces i can say (the rest got misplaced when other friends came over...lol) in less than 65 days...lol... I know!


I smoked my first qp i grew in 4 weeks. Easy shit when its "free." minus the cost of the build and time you put in.


----------



## genfranco (Feb 3, 2009)

whitenugz said:


> I smoked my first qp i grew in 4 weeks. Easy shit when its "free." minus the cost of the build and time you put in.


See what im sayin....


----------



## westmich (Feb 3, 2009)

whitenugz said:


> I smoked my first qp i grew in 4 weeks. Easy shit when its "free." minus the cost of the build and time you put in.


Jesus - were you making food or just the life of the party.


----------



## bxke1414 (Feb 3, 2009)

I smoked about an oz this month.


----------



## Hedgehunter (May 5, 2009)

you killed that grow !!!! great stuff, nice wieght, enjoy that smoke !!


----------



## dankesthours182 (Jun 11, 2010)

that's how i feel, i keep blunt wraps around for guests, but i like my double chamber 2 foot glass on glass bong. it's pretty, and with mint tea leaves straight from the garden in it, hits smoother than the glass itself


----------

